# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Gjykata dënon Sali Veselin për vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës, komandat Drinit

## kosovar

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Prishtinë, 15 maj 2002 - Prokuroria e Qarkut në Prizren ka ngritur dje (të martën) aktpadinë kundër Sali Veselit për vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës, i njohur si "Komandant Drini". 

Aktpadia është ngritur edhe kundër Habib Hazirit për shkak të dyshimit se më 8 maj të vitit 2000, sipas porosisë së Sali Veselit, siç thuhet në aktpadi, ka kryer vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës. 

Aktpadia është ngritur edhe kundër dy pjesëtarëve të TMK-së, Xhemaj 2002l Beqirit dhe Halil Çadrakut, të cilët sipas aktpadisë, kanë ndihmuar në vënien e kurthit dhe në likuidimin e "Komandant Drinit". 

Në aktpadi thuhet se Sali Veseli ka paguar 15.000 marka në llogari të Habib Hazirit si shpërblim për vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës. 

Më 8 janar të vitit 2000, Ekrem Rexha është vrarë para derës së shtëpisë së tij në Prizren
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 _ RRËFIME AUTENTIKE TË FAMILJARËVE TË EKREM REXHËS  KOMANDANT DRINIT PËR VRASJEN DHE PËR ARRESTIMIN E TË DYSHUARVE TË IMPLIKUAR NË VRASJEN E TIJ (1)

 NUK PO MUND TË BESOJMË SE EKREMIN E VRANË ATA QË SOT PO MBAHEN NË BURG SI TË DYSHIMTË, POR ÇDO GJË ËSHTË E MUNDUR 


Ekrem REXHA u lind më 14.8.1961 në fshatin Lubizhdë të Prizrenit. Shkollën fillore e kreu në Prizren. Më 1967 regjistrohet në gjimnazin ushtarak në Beograd. Akademinë ushtarake-gjinia këmbësorisë e mbaron më 1984 në Sarajevë. Në akademinë ushtarake ndalet si ligjërues i kadetëve ushtarakë. Më 1988 ka regjistruar studimet e magjistraturës në shkencat politike-drejtimi i marrëdhënieve ndërkombëtare. Në Sarajevë ka vijuar disa kurse për mësimin e gjuhëve të huaja. Ekrem Rexha ka zotëruar mirë 7 gjuhë të huaja, në mesin e tyre anglishten, gjermanishten, frëngjishten, italishten etj. Në vitin 1992 ka marrë urdhër të shkojë në frontet e luftës në Dalmaci. 

Në mars të vitit 1993 kthehet në Prizren, çmobilizohet dhe nuk kthehet më në radhët e ish-APJ-së. Në vitin 1995 punësohet në ndërmarrjen private të kontabilitetit Standardi në Prizren. Pas fillimit të luftës, në shkurt të vitit 1998, Ekrem Rexha niset për të shkuar në Sarajevë, për ti rregulluar disa punë private dhe për të rënë në kontakt me oficerët shqiptarë e më pas për të ardhur në luftë në Kosovë. Në Zvirnik arrestohet nga policia serbe, gjoja se ka qenë i akuzuar për armëmbajtje pa leje. Në uzhicë dënohet me dy vjet burgim, por lëshohet të mbrohet në liri. Pas dy-tri javëve kthehet në Prizren. Në muajin maj 1998 bie në kontakt me njësitin e UÇK-së së Kabashit. 

Në qershor 1998 emërohet komandant i Shtabit të Vërrinit, në të cilin bashkëpuntor të ngushtë gjatë tërë  luftës e ka pasur Selim Krasniqin, kryetar aktual i Asociacionit të Veteranëve të UÇK-së në Prizren. Më 7 shtator 1998 shkon në Shqipëri, ku merr pjesë aktive në riorganizimin dhe stërvitjen e ushtarëve të UÇK-së. Më 14 dhjetor 1998 kthehet në Kosovë dhe me vendim të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të UÇK-së emërohet kmandant i Zonës Operative të Pashtrikut në Kasterc e Noshor të Suharekës. Në mars të vititi 1999, po ashtu me vendim të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të UÇK-së, shkarkohet nga detyra e Komandantit të ZOP dhe emërohet drejtor i Shkollës Ushtarake dhe i Doktrinës së UÇK-së deri në çmobilizim. 

Sipas bashkëpunëtorëve të tij, Ekrem Rexha  Komandant Drini nuk është aktivizuar në TMK, për faktin se nuk është pajtuar me mënyrën e çmilitarizimit të UÇK-së dhe të shëndrrimit të UÇK-së në një organizatë civile. 


Birin tim ma vranë vetëm pse luftoi për lirnë e Kosovës, thotë nëna Qamilja 

Në familjen e Ekrem Rexhës  komandant Drinit ishim më 14.8.2001 në ditëlindjen e 40-të vjetorit të lindjes së tij. Së pari më dëshiroi mirëseardhje nëna e komandantit legjendar Drinit, lokja Qamile. Birin tim ma vranë vetëm pse luftoi për lirinë e Kosovës dhe për ta përparuar popullin e vet. Atë ditë të kobshme për herë të fundit pimë kafe me Ekremin këtu në ballkon. Posa doli te vetura për të shkuar në punë e vranë. Shumë plumba i kishin zbrazur mbi trupin e djalit të nënës. 

Vrasja e tij e tronditi tërë Prizrenin dhe Kosovën. Nuk ka mbetur kush pa ardhur për të na lehtësuar dhembjet e për të na shprehur ngushllime. Në ngushëllime ka ardhur edhe Sali Veseli. Një ditë kur erdhi ai u ul si gjithë të tjerët në këtë vend. Ma vguri dorën mbi krahë dhe më tha: Ti loke nuk duhet të mërzitesh. Tash vetëm Drinin nuk e ke, por të gjitha të tjerat do ti kesh. Ne do të kujdesemi për ju. Nuk do tju mungojë asgjë. E unë, me gjithë mërzinë që kisha, iu përgjigja: Cfarë më duhet jeta mua pa djalin tim Ekremin, të cilin ma vranë! 

Pas pak, jo me lot në sy, nënë Qamilja edhe një herë flet me përmallim për djalin e saj. Ekremi prej moshës 15 vjeçare është larguar nga shtëpia. Rreth 20 vjet nuk e kam pasur në shtëpi, larg syve. Kurrë nuk jam çmallur e kënaqur me të. Atë ditë që e vranë u nisë për të shkuar në punë e pastaj në Pejë. Por nuk arriti as të shkojë në punë e as në Pejë. Ia morën jetën pa i pasur askujt hak e as borxh. 

Sot në ditëlindjen e tij të 40-të, në vend të Ekremit, poçmallem me dy nipat, djemët e tij Drinin dhe Ekremin e vogël, i cili lindi dy muaj e gjysmë pas vrasjes së tij. Nuk po mund të besoj se Ekremin e vranë ata që sot po mbahen në burg si të dyshimtë. Por çdo gjë është e mundur. Si mundën ta vrasin Ekremin, ai nuk ishte vetëm imi, por i gjithë Kosovës. Mburrëm që pata një djalë të tillë, trim, fisnik dhe bujar dhe të dashur për të gjithë popullin e Kosovës. 


Me ekremin u martuam dhe bëmë kurorë në flakën e luftës 

Bashkëshortja e Ekrem Rexhës  komandant Drinit, zonja Hajrie Millaku-Rexha, tregon se me Ekremin është njohur pesë vjet para se të martoheshin. Ekremi ka qenë një njeri i formuar, inteligjent dhe shumë i afërt. U martuam dhe u kurorëzuam në flakët e luftës. Edhe në luftë jeta jonë vazhdoi, të bindur se nëse e mbijetojmë luftën, në liri do ta gëzojmë jetën me fëmijët tanë. 

Por ja fati e deshi, Ekremit ia morën jetën në moshën më të mire, kurse unë mbeta në gjysmë të rrugës, pa më të dashurin tim  shokun e jetës sime. Jam krenare që pata një njeri e bashkëshort të tillë. Edhe pse me zemër të thyer përsëri jam e kënaqur se Ekremi mi la dy djem sokola, Drinin dhe Ekremin, të cilët do ti ruaj, do ti rris e edukoj ashtu siç dëshironte bashkëshorti im-Ekremi. 

Gjatë kohës së luftës më 27.7.1998 me kunatin Ruzhdiun e pata vizituar në Libiçevë, në terrenin e Vërrinit, ku ai luftonte. Kurse më 30.7.1998 jam nisur për Sarajevë. Kur mora vesh se Ekremi është kthyer nga Shqipëria, erdha në Kosovë për të pritur Vitin e Ri të parë të martesës. Jam vendosur në fshatin Hoçë të Vogël të Rahovecit, në shtëpinë e Mehmet Krasniqit. 

Mehmet Krasniqi shumë e ka ndihmuar UÇK-në, ka pritur, ka strehuar e shërbyer shumë  shumë ushtarët tanë. Më 14 janar 1999, po në shtëpinë e mixhës Mehmet, me Ekremin e kemi bërë kurorëzimin. Ofiqari i Zyrës së Vendit të Krushës së Madhe nga Celina e ka marrë librin e të kurorëzuarve dhe rreth orës 23.00 të natës ka ardhur në Hoçë të Vogël për të na kurorëzuar. Në shenjë nderimi të kurorëzimit tonë, Mehmet Krasniqi pati ftuar rreth 100 ushtarë e persona të tjerë civilë dhe pati prerë një ka të madh. Tamam u bë dasmë e vërtet. Ato momente të lumtura të jetës sime me Ekremin kurrë nuk do ti harroj. 

Më vjen keq dhe ndjej dhembje për ofiqarin që na kurorëzoi në Hoçë të Vogël, të cilin kam dëgjuar se më pas forcat serbe e kishin vrarë. 

Dy ditë pas kurorëzimit përsëri jam kthyer në Sarajevë. Djali i madh Drini më ka lindur më 18.6.1999 në Sarajevë, pas përfundimit të luftës në Kosovë. Në fund të muajit qershor 99 në Sarajevë ka ardhur edhe Ekremi dhe është kthyer më 27.7.1999, kurse unë në Prizren me djalin e vogël kam ardhur tri javë pas Ekremit. Pas ardhjes së Misionit të UNMIK-ut në Prizren, Ekremi është emëruar drejtor i Departamentit për Mbrojtje të Ambientit dhe Siguri Civile. 


Kjo është hera e fundit që do të marr pjesë në tubimet përkujtimore. Nuk po mund ti shikoj fëmijët e dëshmorëve, zemra po do me mëplas, tha Drini pak para se ta vrisnin 

Siç është vërtetuar, Ekremi ka qenë në përcjellje të përhershme, të vrasësve të cilët kanë pritur momentin më të përshtatshëm për të likuiduar. Katër pesë ditë pa e vrarë ia kishin shpuar gomën e veturës në qytet derisa ai ishte në zyrë. Më 7 maj 2000 Ekremi shkoi në Aeroportin e Prishtinës për të marrë vëllanë Ruzhdiun. Në shtëpi arritën rreth orës 18.00 në mbrëmje. Pasi pushuan pak hëngrën darkën. 

Ruzhdiu doli për ti vizituar axhët e miqtë e tij, kurse Ekremi ishte i lodhur ra për të pushuar. Atë ditë, më 8 maj 2000, disi isha i shqetësuar dhe kisha një parandjenjë se do të ndodhë diçka e tmerrshme. Në mëngjes unë dola për ti kryer punët e mëngjesit, kurse Ekremin e lashë duke lozur me Drinin. Ai orët e para të mëngjesit ia kushtonte Drinit, luante me të, sepse gjatë ditës nuk kishte kohë, ishte i zënë me punë. 

Edhe atë ditë që e vranë e mori Drinin në krah dhe duke e përqafuar doli në ballkon. Më tha thirre Naimin (Naim Malokun) se rreth orës 10.00 duhet të shkojmë në Pejë, në tubimet përkujtimore të dëshmorëve të fshatit Radavc e Tërstenik. Duke e shikuar ftesën me fotografi të dëshëmorve, si në kujtim tha: - kjo është hera e fundit që do të marr pjesë në tubuimet përkujtimore. Nuk po mund ti shikoj fëmijët e dëshmorëve, zemra po do të më plas. 

Pasi pimë kafe, u nis drejt te vetura, por u kthye menjëherë shumë i mërzitur. Tha përsëri ma kanë shpuar gomën e veturës. Posa doli nga dera e oborrit u dëgjuan rafalet, ndërkaq një veturë e kuqe iku me të shpejtë. Mua më lëshuan këmbët dhe e luta zotin të mos jetë e vërtetë ajo që po mendoj. Ruzhdiu e kishte kapur Ekremin dhe mundohej ti jepte ndihmë. Me një veturë e dëguan në ambulancën e KFOR-it gjerman. Pas një ore erdhi kunati Ruzhdiu dhe na njoftoi e na shprehu ngushllime se Ekremi vdiq nga plagët e marra. Përfundimisht i humbëm shpresat se Ekremi do ta mbijotojë këtë atentat. Ekremin nga afërsia e kishin goditur me 17 plumba, 3 në kokë e 14 në trup.  _

----------


## kosovar

Kujt i duhen titujt sensacionalë të gazetës "Bota sot"

Prishtinë, 24 janar 2000 (Kosovapress) Para disa ditësh gazeta "Bota sot", e njohur për shkrime tendencioze dhe mungesë të etikës gazetare,botoi intervistën me Ekrem Rexhën ("Drini"), me titull "sensacional", "Prizrenin e kemi çliruar pa urdhër të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm". Pse kjo gazetë "harroi" ta pyes këtë trim dai nën urdhëra të kujt ishte? Qëllimi është i qartë. "Drini" po përpiqet të tregohet si "komandant" i Zonës së Pashtrikut", i cili ka "çliruar" Prizrenin dhe është demobilizuar për "hatër" të faktorit ndërkombëtar. Ekrem Rexha është i "shqetësuar" edhe për shndërrimin e UÇK-së në TMK. Në fund të intervistës ai thotë se "po më akuzojnë shumë për bashkëpunim me bashkësinë ndërkombëtare". Kjo nuk është fare e vërtetë. "Drini" e di mirë si bashkëpunëtor i kujt akuzohet. Kjo, një ditë,do t'i bëhet e njohur edhe opinionit. Në këtë intervistë ai e lavdëroi shumë veten, por e vërteta është se pushka e tij nuk ka krisë asnjëherë kundër armikut. Dihet "heroizmi" i tij gjatë rrethimit të Vrrinit, kur iku në Shqipëri dhe i la të rrethuar bashkëluftëtarët. "Drini" i ka pri edhe një grupi luftëtarësh për të hyrë në Kosovë, 36 prej të cilëve mbetën të vrarë! Ai, që nga 22 marsi i vitit 1999, nuk ka qenë kuadër komandues. Komandant i Zonës së Pashtrikut në atë kohë ishte Tahir Sinani. Prandaj, ai s'kishte si të merrte urdhëra nga Shtabi i Përgjithshëm e le më ta çlironte Prizrenin. Prej 23.03.1999 -14.06.1999, Ekrem Rexha nuk ka marrë pjesë askund në luftime, vetëm është sorollatur nga një njësit në tjetrin, duke ikur nga zjarri i luftës. Nuk është e vërtetë se "Drini" u "demobilizua" me dëshirë. Por, Shtabi i Përgjithshëm i UÇK-së e shkarkoi atë nga të gjitha detyrat ushtarake. Arsyeja e shkarkimit të tij do të mësohet më vonë nga opinioni. Ka çka të thuhet për këtë "trim", por kësaj radhe po e lëmë me kaq. E sugjerojmë të mos flasë në emër të UÇK-së dhe të TMK-së, sepse ato i kishin dhe i kanë përfaqësuesit e tyre. Ndërsa "Bota sot" nuk na habit, sepse ajo edhe Ahmet Krasniqin një ditë e bëri "komandant" të UÇK-së. Zoti qoftë me të! Amen! 
Sot në Prizren është vrarë ish-komandanti i UÇK-së Ekrem Rexha - "Drini"
---------------

Prishtinë, 8 maj 2000 (QIK) - Sot në orët e hershme të mëngjesit, në një atentat para shtëpisë së tij në Prizren, është plagosur për vdekje Ekrem Rexha, njëri nga ish-komandantët e ish-UÇK-së, i njohur me preudonimin "Drini", bën të ditur policia e UNMIK-ut.
Ekrem Rexha gjatë luftës ka vepruar në Zonën Operative të Pashtrikut.
Pas luftës ai ka qenë i demobolizuar, por ishte i angazhuar në bordin administrativ të komunës së Prizrenit.
------------------------

Zëdhënësi i KFOR-it jep hollësi për vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës

Prishtinë, 9 maj 2000 (QIK) - Zëdhënësi i KFOR-it në Prizren koloneli Gajer bëri të ditur hollësi të reja lidhur me vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës, dje në Prizren, i njohur si komandant "Drini". Sipas Gajerit para se të vritej Ekrem Rexha, atij i janë shpuar gomat e veturës dhe se ai është vrarë nga dy persona, të cilët e kanë qëlluar me revole. Kufoma e tij është dërguar në spitalin e Prishtinës për obduksion.
Gajeri e ka cilsuar lart figurën e Ekrem Rexhës, si një personalitet modern që ka bashkëpunuar ngushtë me institucionet ndërkombëtare.
Ndërkaq kundër vrasjes së Ekrem Rexhës janë prononcuar edhe partitë politike që veprojnë në Prizren, duke e cilsuar këtë vrasje si akt kriminel. Vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës e kanë dënuar dega e PPDK-së ajo e LDK-së dhe shoqata e veteranëve të UÇK-së në Prizren.
Kjo vrasje i ka tronditur edhe qytetarët e Prizrenit. Radiot lokale sot nuk po emitojnë muzikë, kurse janë mbyllur edhe disa restorante të njohura në qytet.
Prizren: Policia ushtarake e KFOR-it ka arrestuar një person të dyshimtë në vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës

------------------------
Prishtinë, 11 maj 2000 (QIK) - Zëdhënësi i Brigadës shumëkombëshe të të jugut njoftoi sot se policia ushtarake e KFOR-it, në qendër të Prizrenit, jo fort larg kampit ushtarak gjerman, ka kapur dy vetura të tipit "opel kadet" dhe ka arrestuar njërin prej shoferëve, të dyshimtë në vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës, komandant Drini.
Ndërkohë, policia e UNMIK-ut po bën hetime intensive në ndriçimin e kësaj vrasjeje. Siç thuhet, tashmë janë angazhuar mbi 30 hetues profesionistë të kriminalistikës dhe se rastin e zbulimit të vrasjes së Ekrem Rexhës e kanë marrë në dorë hetuesit amerikanë të kriminlaistikës.
Sot, në Prizren është shpallur ditë zie nga bordi administrativ i komnunës, në shenjë nderimi për Ekrem Rexhën, i cili sot do të varroset në Landovicë. Me mijëra qytetarë të Prizrenit janë tubuar në qytet dhe po i bëjnë nderimet e fundit komandant Drinit, duke bërë homazhe pranë arkivolit të tij të vendosur në shtëpinë e kulurës.
--------------------

Sot u varrosë Ekrem Rexha - "Drini" 

Prizren, 11 maj 2000 (Kosovapress) 
- Pas këndimit të himnit kombëtar, komandant "Drini" u nderua me një minutë heshtje. 
Mbledhja përkujtimore u mbajt në shtëpinë e kulturës "Xhemajli Berisha". Zahir Pajaziti, ish - ushtar i UÇK - së, në fjalën e rsatit tha: "Ekrem Rexha u lind më 1961 në fshatin Lubizhdë të Prizrenit. Shkollën fiilore e kreu në Prizren, ndërsa gjimnazin ushatrak e kreu në Beograd. Në vitin shkollor 80-81 regjistroi akademin ushtararke në Sarajevë (drejtimin e këmbësorisë) dhe diplomoi me notën 9.33. Më vonë filloi specializimin e gjuhëve të huaja dhe arriti t'i mësoj 7 gjuhë të huaja. 
Shkallën e tretë në shkencat ushtarake politike - marrdhëniet me jashtë e kreu në Beograd. 
Gjatë viteve 1984 - 1992 ishte shef i gjimnazit ushtarak në Sarajevë. Në vitin 1993 u tërhoq nga APJ-ja. 
Më vonë punoi në një radioklub në Prizren. Më 2 maj 1998 burgoset nga forcat serbe në kufirin serbo-boshnjak derisa po shkonte në Bosnje për të kontaktuar me eprorët shqiptarë dhe për të biseduar me ta për mundësinë e angazhimit të tyre në Kosovë. Në burg mbahet deri më 5 maj dhe dënohet me 2 vjet burg, por por falë zhdërvjelltsisë së tij arriti të lirohet. 
Më 25 maj 1998 i bashkohet UÇK -së në Kabash të Prizrenit. Më 20 korrik emërohet shef i shtabit të UÇK - së për Prizren në Vërri. Më vonë Ekrem Rexha emërohet komandant i brigadës 125. Në këtë detyrë ishte deri në ofenzivën e shtatorit. Pas riorganizimit të UÇK-së komandant Ekrem Rexha - "Drini" emërohet komandant i Zonës së Pshtrikut, detyrë të cilën e kreu deri në mars, kur u emrua shef i shkollës dhe doktrinës pranë SHP të UÇK-së. Më 20 qershor të vitit 1999 shmobilizohet dhe angazhohet në jetën civile publike. 
Së fundi ishte në drejtoratin e departamentit për ambient dhe siguri. Në emër të TMK-së për jetën dhe veprimtarinë e komandant "Drinit" foli komandanti i Zonës së Dytë Oprative z. Sali Veseli. I pranishëm ishte edhe Naim Maloku, përfaqësues të KFOR-it, anëtarë të Këshillit Administrativ të Prizrenit, vëllau i komandant Drinit e të tjerë. Komandant "Drini" u varrosë në varrezat e dëshmorve në Landovicë. Për herë të fundit nga komandant "Drini" u nda Bislim Zyrapi, ish - shef i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të UÇK-së. /m.b./ 
-------------

PSHDK dënon vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës

Prishtinë, 13 maj 2000 (QIK) - Sot nën udhëheqjen e akademik Mark Krasniqit, u mbajt mbledhja e rregullt e Kryesisë së PSHDK-së. Në këtë mbledhje u shqyrtua gjendja e sigurisë në Kosovë me theks të posaçëm rreth akteve të dhunës që këto ditë po ndodhin në disa pjesë të vendit. 
Në mbledhje njëzërit u dënua vrasja e Ekrem Rexhës (komandant Drini), pastaj sulmi i serbëve në paqeruajtësit amerikan në rajonin e Vitisë. Kryesia e PSHDK-së me këtë rast kërkon si nga faktori shqiptar po ashtu edhe nga faktori ndërkombëtar që me angazhimin e tyre konkret t'i zbulojnë aktorët dhe t'i nxjerrin para drejtësisë.
Kryesia e kësaj partie ripërsëriti kërkesën për çarmatimin e paramilitarëve serbë dhe të gjithë ata që gjatë kohës së luftës e më pas kanë bërë krime mbi shqiptarët të identifikohen dhe të mirren masa ngase kryesisht ata krijojnë situata konfliktuaze dhe shqetësojnë popullatën. Në këtë mbledhje ku morën pjesë të gjithë anëtarët e Kryesisë u shqyrtuan edhe një varg çështjesh si dokumentet që OSBE-ja u ka shpërndarë partive politike për zgjedhje dhe obligimet që duhet t'i realizojnë partitë politike. 
Gjithashtu u shqyrtuan edhe një varg vërejtjesh meqenëse këto kritere rreth disa çështjeve ngërthejnë në vete edhe paqartësi. Prandaj me qëllim të eliminimit të paqartësisë, Kryesia e PSHDK-së për të martën ka caktuar një takim me zyrtarët e OSBE-së nga të cilët do të kërkojë disa sqarime rreth dokumenteve në fjalë. 
Ndërsa sa i prket numrit të anëtarëve që një parti duhet të ketë për t'u regjistruar, PSHDK-ja ka përgatitur numrin e anëtarëve të kërkaur nga OSBE-ja pra 4000 dhe këto ditë do t'ia dorëzojë së shpejti zyrës së OSBE-së për regjistrimin e partive politike. Ndërsa sa i përket numrit të simpatizantëve të PSHDK-së, në këtë mbledhje u tha se ai arrin diku rreth 60 mijë anëtarë, që janë të regjistruar në listat e kësaj partie.
-----------------
Kryesia dhe kryetarët e Degëve të LDK-së gjykuan vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 Prishtinë 13 maj 2000 (QIK) - Të shqetësuar thellë nga vrasja e Ekrem Rexhes në Prizren, Kryesia e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, bashkë me kryetarët e 36 degëve të veta, në mbledhjen e mbajtur më 12 maj në Prishtinë, bënë këtë kumtesë për opinion:

"LDK-ja konsideron se vrasja e Ekrem Rexhës duhet të shqetësojë thellë gjithë opinionin e Kosovës dhe është një atak mbi vlerat e shoqërisë demokratike të Kosovës, mbi institucionet demokratike e shtetërore dhe mbi një komandant të njohur të UÇK-së, i cili me përkuhstimin e një patrioti dhe profesionisti dha një kontribut shumë të rëndësishëm për çështjen e Kosovës. 

Ekrem Rexha edhe pas përfundimit të luftës iu rrek me përkushtim ndërtimit të institucioneve shtetërore të Kosovës, duke u dëshmuar si një intelektual dhe një profesionist edhe në fushën e politikës.

Rasti i Ekrem Rexhës, si dhe rastet e tjera, siç janë atentatet dhe kidnapimet politike, si dhe format e tjera të dhunës, na brengosin thellë dhe i gjykojmë me vendosmëri. Metodat e dhunës politike nuk duhet të gjejnë vend në politikë. Ato e dëmtojnë rëndë frymën e dialogut, të tolerancës, proceset demokratike dhe vetë perspektivaën e Kosovës.

Kërkojmë që sa më parë të zhvillohen hetimet përkatëse dhe sa më parë të ndiqohen të gjitha rastet e vrasjeve dhe kidnapimeve politike në Kosovë.

Kryesia e LDK-së dhe përfaqësuesit e 36 degëve me këtë rast i shprehin ngushllimet e thella familjes së Ekrem rexhës", thuhet në komunikatë.
------------
Zyra Amerikane në Prishtinë ka mirëpritur arrestimin e tre eprorëve të TMK-së, të cilët dyshohet të kenë vrarë Ekrem Rexhën 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Prishtinë, 9 maj 2001 (QIK) - Zyra Amerikane në Prishtinë ka mirëpritur arrestimin e tre eprorëve të TMK-së, të cilët dyshohet të kenë vrarë Ekrem Rexhën i njohur si "komandant Drini", e cila këtë vrasje e ka vlerësuar si njërën nga vrasjet më famëkeqe të vitit të kaluar. 

Në deklaratën e Zyrës Amerikane thuhet se edhe pse të arrestuarit janë zyrtarë të lartë të TMK-së, këto arrestime nuk nuk reflektojnë negativisht në TMK dhe rolin e saj të rëndësishëm në Kosovë. 
----------------
Perëndimi po i bën koncesione Beogradit, ndërsa arrestimi i eprorit Salih Veseli është cak i gabuar, thotë komandanti i TMK-së Çeku 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 9 maj 2001 4:35 PM 

PRISHTINË (KosovaLive) - Komandanti i Trupave Mbrojtëse të Kosovës, Agim Çeku, tha të mërkurën se Perëndimi po i bën koncesione Beogradit, duke keqtrajtuar pjesëtarët e TMK-në dhe arrestimi i gjeneral-major Sali Veseli, lidhur me vrasjen një vit më parë të Ekrem Rexhës, komandant Drinit, është cak i gabuar. 

"Rastet e shumta që po ndodhin në TMK na shtyjnë të dyshojmë se mos po ndodh fushatë kundër TMK-së, me qëllim që të zbehet imazhi dhe respekti i ynë, që gëzojmë në opinionin kosovar dhe në këtë mënyrë ndoshta do të bëhen disa koncesione dhe fatkeqësisht janë duke i bërë regjimit në Beograd dhe që të ketë ndikim në të ardhmen e Kosovës", tha Çeku. Ai shtoi se "TMK-ja e ka të ardhmen e sigurtë dhe i ka të qarta objektivat e saj". 

Sipas tij "në Kosovë ende veprojnë individë të tillë të cilët e kanë dobësinë njerëzore që gjithnjë t'i denoncojnë para pushtetit cilido qoftë ai, veprimtarë të shquar dhe në këtë mënyrë të pengojnë veprimtarinë e tyre në shërbim të zhvillimit të gjithmbarshëm të Kosovës," Agim Çeku dhe shtoi se "kemi frikë se dyshimet për Sali Veselin, policia e UNMIK_ut, i ka bazuar në shpifje të personave të kësaj natyre". 

Gjeneral Çeku, gjithashtu shprehu pakënaqësinë e tij lidhur me formën e arrestimit të pjesëtarëve të TMK-së, megjithatë ai tha që TMK-ja duhet të shikojë vetë dhe të përballohet me problemet që i ka. "Neve na intereson ta ruajmë të pastër imazhin e TMK-së", tha Çeku. 

"Sali Veseli nuk mund të jetë i përzier në atë rast dhe besojmë që drejtësia shumë shpejtë do ta marrë vendimin të cilin e presim, që ai të lirohet dhe t'i kthehet detyrave të veta", përfundoi komandanti i Trupave Mbrojtëse të Kosovës, gjeneral-lejtënant Agim Çeku. (b.bala)
----------
Çeku: "Në rastin e gjeneralmajorit Sali Veseli, caku është i gabuar" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 PRISHTINË, 9 maj 2001 (KOSOVAPRESS) 



"Menjëherë pas vrasjes së komandant Drinit, e kemi dënuar ashpër një akt të tillë, si dhe të gjitha aktet e ngjashme, që fatkeqësisht kanë ndodhur në Kosovë dhe kemi kërkuar nga organet e drejtësisë që të ndërmarrin të gjitha masat, që autorët e këtyre veprave, të nxirren para ligjit", - ka thënë të mërkurën komandanti i TMK, gjenerallejtënant Agim Çeku, në takimin e jashtëzakonshëm me përfaqësues të mediave, pas arrestimit të gjeneralmajorit Sali Veseli nën akuzat e policisë së UNMIK se është i involvuar në vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës, komandant Drinit. 



Komandanti i TMK tha se përshëndesim përpjekjet e policisë së UNMIK në drejtim të sqarimit të rasteve që ndodhën në Kosovë. 



 "Me plot përgjegjësi, them se në rastin e gjeneralmajor Sali Veselit, mendojmë se caku është i gabuar, - tha gjenerallejtënant Agim Çeku dhe vazhdoi - duke e njohur Sali Veselin, si bashkëpunëtor timin të afërt, duke e ditur kontributin e tij gjatë luftës dhe pas saj, në ngritjen, ndërtimin dhe zhvillimin e Trupave të Mbrojtjes së Kosovës, duke ditur se sa shumë ai i ka çmuar dhe vazhdon t'i çmojë të gjithë ata që kanë dhënë kontribut në lirinë e Kosovës, nuk besojmë, që gjeneralmajori Sali Veseli është i implikuar në këtë rast". 



Sipas tij, edhe gjatë kohës së luftës, Sali Veseli dhe Ekrem Rexha, të cilët i ka pasur bashkëpunëtorë të afërt në SHP të UÇK, kanë pasur marrëdhënie reciproke shumë të mira dhe midis tyre, nuk ka pasur kurrë asnjë konflikt të çfarëdo natyre. 



"E them se në kohën e vrasjes së komandant Drinit, gjeneralmajor Sali Veseli ka qenë komandant në Zonën e Dytë Mbrojtëse të TMK dhe se më kujtohet kur nga zyra e tij më ka informuar për lajmin tragjik, për vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës, lajm ky që na tronditi të gjithëve. Të gjithë jemi dëshmitarë, si opinioni kombëtar edhe ai ndërkombëtar se sa me pikëllim e ka pranuar TMK lajmin për vrasjen e komandant Drinit dhe kemi bërë dhe bëjmë gjithçka që ta nderojmë veprën e tij. 

  Qëndrimi i TMK është i qartë, jo vetëm në rastin e komandant Drinit, por për të gjithë bashkëqytetarët tanë. Andaj, duke i pasur parasysh të gjitha këto, arrestimi i gjeneralmajorit Sali Veseli është pritur me shumë shqetësim, nga të gjithë pjesëtarët e TMK dhe të gjithë ata që e njohin Sali Veselin", - ka sqaruar Çeku. 

  Sipas komandantit të TMK, arrestimi i gjeneralmajor Sali Veselit, ka krijuar një situatë të rëndë brenda për brenda TMK dhe ka nxitur tensione të shumta, e në këtë kontekst edhe mosbesim te pjesëtarët e TMK ndaj organeve të drejtësisë dhe bartësit e ligjit, lidhur me këtë mënyrë të të vepruarit. 


"Shqetësimet tona ia kemi shfaqur edhe komandantit të KFOR, UNMIK dhe komisionerit të policisë së UNMIK, derisa jemi në kontakt të vazhdueshëm me të gjithë komandantët e njësive,të cilët gjithashtu e kanë një shqetësim të madh për fatin e bashkëpunëtorit tonë. 

  Duke besuar se gjeneralmajor Sali Veseli nuk mund të jetë i implikuar në këtë, besojmë se drejtësia, shumë shpejt, do ta merrëvendimin qëe e presim,që Sali Veseli të lirohet dhe t'u kthehet detyrave të tij në SHP të TMK, për të cilin kemi nevojë jashtëzakonisht shumë", - ka thënë gjenerallejtënant Agim Çeku, i cili më pastaj iu përgjigj shumë pyetjeve të gazetarëve. 
------

  Bëhet i ditur edhe identiteti i dy arrestuarve të tjerë të dyshuar për vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Prishtinë, 9 maj 2001 (QIK) - Pasi dje Zyra amerikane në Prishtinë bëri të ditur se për vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës para një viti, dje ishte arrestuar eprori i lartë i TMK-së Sali Veseli, sot radiot lokale në Prizren kanë njoftuar edhe emrat e dy pjesëtarëve të tjerë të TMK-së, të cilët poashtu dje janë arrestuar. 

Bëhet fjalë për Halil Çadrakun nga komuna e Rahovecit dhe Xhemajl Beqirajn nga komuna e Suharekës. Ndërkohë komandanti i policisë ndërkombëtare në Prizren ka refuzuar të pronocohet për identitetin e tyre. 

Arrestimin e tre personave të dyshuar e ka dhënë gjykatësi ndërkombëtar.

----------


## kosovar

vazhdim-
----
Për vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës i njohur me nofkën "Komandant Drini" janë arrestuar tre eprorë të TMK-së në mesin e tyre është edhe Salih Veseli 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Prishtinë, 9 maj 2001 (QIK) - Burimet e policisë ndërkombëtare kanë bërë të ditur se dje në orët e hershme të mëngjesit janë arrestuar tre persona të dyshimtë që janë përgjegjës për vrasje e Ekrem Rexhës, i njohur me emrin "Komandant Drini" ish-oficer i lartë i ish-UÇK-së. 

Ky epror i lartë ushtarak i ish-UÇK-së ishte vrarë plotë para një viti para shtëpisë së tij në Prizren, ndërkaq pas lufte ai kishte punuar si zyrtar pranë Misionit të OKB-së në rajonin e Prizrenit. Zëdhënësi i policisë ndërkombëtare në Prizren, Tufan Demirell ka shtuar se pas hetimeve të gjata që janë bërë nga një gjyqtar hetues në këtë qytet është marrë kërkesa për arrestimin e personave në fjalë. 

Njoftohet se të tre të arrestuarit janë pjesëtarë të TMK-së, në mesin e tyre edhe një oficer i lartë me gradën e gjeneralit, Salih Veseli, komandant i Trupave Mbrojtëse të Kosovës në rajonin e Mitrovicës. As avoakti i tij mbrojtës, Fazli Bala nuk ishte në gjendje të jipte më shumë hollësi rreth arrestimit dhe akuzave kundër gjeneral Veselit.
-----------
Arrestohen edhe dy persona të dyshuar për implikim në atentatin mbi komandant "Drinin" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 10 maj 2001 1:55 PM 

PRIZREN (KosovaLive) - Dy persona të dyshuar për implikim në vrasjen e komandant "Drinit" janë arrestuar në mbrëmjen e të mërkurës, njoftoi të enjten policia ndërkombëtare në Prizren. 

"Për shkak të dyshimeve se janë implikuar në vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës - komandant 'Drinit', dy persona nga rajoni i Prizrenit janë arrestuar mbrëmjen e kaluar, ndërsa ata janë dërguar në burgun e Prishtinës", tha të enjten për KosovaLive Aleksandër Miron, zëdhënësi i policisë ndërkombëtare në Prizren, që përkundër insistimeve tona nuk dha hollësi të tjera për identitetin e të arrestuarve. 

Dy ditë më parë, për të njëjtin rast policia pat arrestuar edhe tre persona të tjërë që dyshohet të jenë implikuar në atentatin që ndodhi më 8 maj të vitit të kaluar para shtëpisë së drejtorit të Drejtoratit për ambient e siguri në Prizren Ekrem Rexhës, që gjatë luftës ishte komandant i UÇK-së për Zonën Operative të Pashtrikut, ndërsa vepronte me nofkën komandant "Drini".(qm) 
------------
Sot vendoset nëse ndaj tre të arrestuarëve për rastin Drini do të fillojnë hetimet formale


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 10 maj 2001 5:25 PM 

PRISHTINË (KosovaLive) - Tre personat e arrestuar në fillim të javës me dyshimin se janë të përfshirë në vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës - komandant Drinit, do të dalin sot në mbrëmje para gjyqit, thanë të enjten burimet pranë UNMIK-ut. 

"Ata do të dalin sot në mbrëmje në Prishtinë, para gjykatësit hetues dhe prokurorit, që të dy ndërkombëtarë", njoftoi Susan Manuel, zëdhënëse e UNMIK-ut. 

Sipas saj, me këtë rast "gjykatësi do të vendos nëse do të hapen hetimet formale dhe nëse atyre do t'u zgjatet paraburgimi". 

Ndër tre të arrestuarit e parë, për të cilët nga Policia e UNMIK-ut është pohuar se që të tre janë pjesëtarë të Trupave Mbrojtëse të Kosovës, është edhe gjeneral-majori Sali Veseli, shef i Departamentit Operativ në Shtabin e Përgjithshëm të TMK-së. 

Ndërkohë dy persona të tjerë janë arrestuar të martën, por ata nuk kanë dalur ende para gjyqit. 

Atentati kundër Ekrem Rexhës ka ndodhur më 8 maj të vitit të kaluar para shtëpisë së tij në Prizren. Rexha ishte drejtor i Drejtoratit për Ambient e Siguri në Prizren, kurse gjatë luftës ka qenë komandant i UÇK-së për Zonën Operative të Pashtrikut, i njohur si komandant Drini. (fo) 
-------
Gjyqtari danez tërheqë vendimin për lirimin e gjeneralmajor Sali Veselit, për të gjitha vendos Kolegji Penal 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 PRISHTINË, 12 maj 2001 / Zëri  (e përditshme) 

Pak para skadimit të afatit prej 72 orësh të mbajtjes në arrest, të enjten prej orës 18 deri në orën 22: 30, në lokalet e burgut të Prishtinës, gjyqtari hetues, danezi Vagn Johensen, në prezencë të prokurorit gjerman Peter Korneck dhe tre avokatëve: Fazli Balaj, Rexhep Hasani dhe Sadije Mjekiqi, janë marrë në pyetje tre të pandehur të dyshuar për rastin Drini: Sali Veseli, Halil  Çardaku dhe Xhemail  Beqiraj. 

I pari u mor në pyetje Xhemajl Beqiraj, mbrojtës i të cilit është Fazli Balaj, i dyti Halil Çardaku, të cilin e mbron Rexhep Hasani dhe i fundit Sali Veseli, ku prezantuan tre avokatë, dy të lartëpërmendurit dhe avokatja Sadije Mjekiqi. 

Përndryshe, këta tre të pandehur, prej ditës së arrestimit as që i kishte pyetur kush pse gjendeshin në burg, pohojnë avokatët që kontaktin e parë me klient e kishin pasur një orë para fillimit të marrjes në pyetje. 

Në bazë të kërkesës për zhvillimin e hetimeve, të datës 10 maj, të prokurorit gjerman Peter Korneck, të treve u vëhet në barrë se ata (citojmë kërkesën): Prej fundit të shkurtit deri më 8 maj 2000 kanë planifikuar vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës. 

Me urdhërin e të dyshuarit Sali Veseli, të dyshuarit Çardaku dhe Beqiraj kanë zgjedhur një qëllues me armë dhe kanë urdhëruar ta vrasë Ekrem Rexhën më 8 maj të vitit 2000. Para shtëpisë së Ekrem Rexhës ky qëllues me një përson tjetër, të paidentifikuar deri më tani, nga një vetur Opel Kadet ngjyrë të kuqe kanë gjuajtur 12 plumba mbi viktimën dhe kanë vrarë atë. 

Me këtë ata së bashku kanë kryer vepër penale të vrasjes nga neni 30, paragrafi 1 dhe 2 dhe pika 1 të LPK, lidhur me nenin 22 të LPJ të zbatueshme me rregulloren e UNMIK. 

Për rrjedhën e marrjes në pyetje, avokatët thonë se kur gjyqtari hetues pyeti se a është e vërtetë kjo, ato e mohuan kategorikisht, duke thënë se as që mund të paramendonin një gjë të tillë ndaj komandant Drinit, për të cilin kemi respekt të jashtzakonshëm , thot avokati Fazli Balaj. 

Avokatët kishin kërkuar sqarime, dëshmi, fakte. Në pyetjen e tyre se a është identifikuar  qëlluesi, morën përgjigjen se po, është identifikuar. Në pyetjen tjetër se pse atëherë nuk përmendet emri i tij dhe a është ai njeri në burg apo jo, prokurori ishte përgjigjur se për këtë do të vendoset më vonë dhe do të informoheshin se kush  është ai qëllues, por nuk u sqarua fakti se a është ai në paraburgim apo jo,thotë Balaj. 

Jo, jo, nuk u ofruan kurrfarë provash. Vetëm fjalë. Përmendeshin vetëm emrat e 6-7 dëshmitarëve, prej të cilëve njëri nga të pandehurit njihte emrin e baxhanakut e të të ndjerit, komandant Drinit. Ne dhe të pandehurit nuk i kishim në disponim deklaratat që ata i kanë dhënë në polici, thot avokati Balaj, lidhur me supozimin se dëshmitë akuzuese mbase mund t'i kenë ardhur nga dëshmitarët. 

Balaj rrëfen se të tre klientet mbrojtjet i kanë identike. Ata u mbrojtën duke shprehur habi për veprën që iu vëhet në barrë, sepse ata as nuk kanë organizuar, as që kanë urdhëruar vrasjen e tij. 

Sali Veseli, për shembull, thot se "Drini ka qenë shok i tij i luftës, një nga oficerët më të shkolluar shqiptar dhe shpreh mendimin e tij se këtë vrasje e ka bërë shërbimi sekret serb. 

Edhe Halil Çardaku e Xhemail Beqiraj mohojnë  kategorikisht, në të njëjtën mënyrë veprën që u vëhet në barrë. Ky i fundit ka qenë truproje e  Sali Veselit, por që për shkak të rrogës së vogël, e ka lëshuar punën në TMK dhe iu ka kthyer ndërtimtarisë për të mbajtur familjen, thot avokati. 

Këto janë konstatuar në procesverbal dhe kah ora 22:30 ka përfunduar marrja në pyetje. 

Pasi në shkresat e lëndës nuk u prezantuan provat se, tre të paidentifikuarit e kanë kryer veprën, avokatët kërkuan nga gjyqtari hetues, që jo vetëm të ndërpritet mbajtja në arrest, por edhe të moscaktojë zhvillmin e hetimeve. 

Rreth orës 23 gjyqtari dhe prokurori u tërhoqën për të vendosur. 

Pas ofro gjysmë ore, gjyqtari komunikojë vendimin, sipas të cilit të pandehurit lirohen nga burgu. Ai kundërshtoi kërkesën e prokurorit edhe për zhvillimin e hetimeve, por për këtë do të vendoste Kolegji Penal. 

Prokurori megjithatë,  mbeti edhe më tej pranë kërkesës së vet për zhvillimin e hetimeve, mirpo në bazë të asaj që u kumunikua, del se prokurori është pajtuar që të ndërpritet paraburgimi, thot avokati Balaj. 

Vendimi i gjyqatrit edhe në formë të shkruar, ndonëse pa vulë, (pasi në ato orë të vona nuk mund të sigurohej vula), iu dha drejtorisë së burgut për lirim të mënjëhershëm. 

Si duket, drejoria e burgut ishte  e informuar se nuk duhet ti lëshojë dhe ashtu vepruan. Në ndërkohë erdh një oficer, mbikqyrës i burgjeve, dhe thanë se megjithatë nuk do të lëshohen atë natë. Por të nesërmën pikërisht dje në mëngjes, thonë avokatët. 

Kur dje pritnim lirimin dolën probleme të pasqaruara. Gjyqtari hetues që duhej të verifikonte vendimin e vet të një nate më parë, dje gjatë ditës ishte i pakapshëm për avokatët. Më në fund, në orët e pasdrekës gjyqtari hetues ishte takuar me tre avokatët dhe me keqardhje u kishte thënë se në ndërkohë kanë ndodhur disa gjëra që nuk do të ndodhin në vendin prej nga ai vjen, në Danimarkë. 

Për vendimin që kishte marrë një natë më parë ai, sipas avokatëve, kishte deklaruar: Më kanë thënë se nuk është dashur të vendos ashtu, sepse ashtu nuk vendoset në Kosovë. Nuk e kam ditur  se në këtë rastë edhe për arrestimin, edhe për vazhdimin e hetimeve duhet të vendos Kolegji Penal i Gjykatës. Andaj, po i njëjti gjykatës, ndryshe nga vendimi i një nate më parë, dje kishte vendosur që edhe për ndërprerjen e masës së arrestit të vendos Kolegji. 

Dhe avokatët, kur pritnin që të mblidhet Kolegji Penal Ndërkombëtar prej tre anëtarësh, për të vendosur për çështjen, kah ora 18 në gjykatë hyri një gjyqtare ndërkombëtare, e cila pas pak doli nga ndërtesa me dy fascikla (ku avokatët vetëm mund të supozojnë se mund të jenë dosjet e të pandehurve) dhe komunikojë se kolegji nuk ka mundur të tubohet, por  kur të tubohet do të vendosë dhe do tua komunikojë vendimin, pa caktuar kohën. 

Rreth asaj se kush do   ti marrë këto vendime, Balaj thot se kolegjin do të duhej ta caktonte kryetari i gjyqit të Qarkut të Prishtinës,  Ramadan Berisha. Por edhe  Berisha edhe prokurori i Gjykatës së Qarkut   Pjetër Rrapi, më kanë thënë se nuk dinë asgjë, nuk kanë asnjë shënim, thot Fazli Balaj. 

Ai shpreh bindjen se në një  moment ndërkombëtarët do të shkojnë në gjykatë për ta regjistrua lëndën, do të marrin numrin e protokollit dhe do të dalin nga zyrat pa i përfillur fare përgjegjësit kosovarë të gjykatës. Këshu është sot realiteti. Politika është para drejtësisë,  pavarësisht se ndërkombëtarët kanë gojën plotë standarde ndërkombëtare, shpreh mllefin  Balaj, derisa prisnin në rrugë për të mësuar diçka për rrjedhën e mëtejshme. 

Nuk kemi pritur që ndërkombëtarët do të veprojnë kështu. Megjithatë, tanimë po shihet se, edhe po ti lëshonte gjyqi, ata nuk do të liroheshin, sepse  Hakerup, më në fund do të merrte një vendim administrativ që të mbahen në burg, thonë avokatët, që pas krejt atyre që ndodhën një natë më parë e deri dje në orët e mbrëmjes, janë skeptikë se Kolegji Penal  do të mblidhet do të marrë vendim konform vendimit që një natë më parë mori gabimisht gjyqtari hetues.  
----------------------
NGA NJOFTIMI I ASOCIACIONIT TË VETERANËVE TË ISH UCK-së NË PRIZREN

 MOMENTE TË JETËS SË KOMANDANT DRINIT PËRJETSOHEN NË SHIRITIN FILMIK


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 PRISHTINË, 19 qershor 2001 / BOTA SOT - fq.5 / M. SHASIVARI 

PRIZREN, 18 qershor 2001 - Në kuadër të funksioneve dhe veprimtarive të veta permanente, Asociacioni i Veteranëve të ish-UCK-së në Prizren, këto ditë publikoi një video-kasetë, e cila përmban një dokumentar filmik nga jeta dhe veprimtaria e Ekrem Rexhës, i njohur si Komandant Drini. 

Për këtë shkak, ky subjekt i luftëtarëve të rajonit të Prizrenit, me mjetet e informacionit publik, sot ka distribuar një njoftim përmes të të cilit bëhet e ditur se shpërndarja e kësaj video-kasete është bërë në tërë Kosovën, kurse aty, pos të tjerash janë publikuar edhe pikat e shitjes, ku qytetarët e interesuar do të mund të pajisen me këtë video-kasetë. 

Po ashtu, thuhet në atë njoftim, të gjitha mjetet, të cilat do të grumbullohen nga shitja e saj, do t'i destinohen buxhetit të Asociacionit të Veteranëve të ish-UCK-së, e të cilat do të shërbejnë për t'i ndihmuar familjet e dëshëmorëve, ndërkaq një pjesë e atyre mjeteve do të derdhen në fondin e solidaritetit. 

Andaj, duke e pasur parasysh veprën madhore të Komandant Drinit, qytetarëve të Kosovës, e veçmas atyre të Prizrenit, u hapen shtigjet për lërimin e solidaritetit dhe humanitetit të tyre ndaj familjeve të të rënëve në altarin e lirisë, e njëkohësisht në shtëpitë e tyre të kenë një kujtim të veprës së Komandant Drinit.

-----------
Sipas zëvendëskomandantit të policisë rajonale në Prizren, Bill O'Keef

 Eshtë arrestuar edhe personi i katërt i dyshimtë për vrasjen e komandant Drinit


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 I dyshimti i katërt për vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës tashmë gjendet në paraburgim dhe gjatë javës pritet të dalë para gjykatësit hetues, ndërsa zëvëndëskomandanti O'Keef nuk dha hollësi rreth identitetit të të arrestuarit. 

Valbona MUSLIU 

PRIZREN, 27 qershor 2001 - KOHA DITORE - I dyshimti i katërt për vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës - Komandant Drini, është arrestuar para pak ditësh, ka bërë të ditur zëvendëskomandanti i policisë rajonale në Prizren, Bill O'Keef. 

Personi i arrestuar, tha O'Keef, është në paraburgim dhe gjatë kësaj jave ai do të dalë para gjykatësit hetues. 

Z. O'Keef pohoi se që nga vrasja e komandant Drinit, popullata ka parashtruar pyetje të shumta rreth ndriçimit të rastit, "por ne nuk kishim përgjigje... komenti i vetëm i policisë ka qenë se hetimet janë duke vazhduar derisa të ndriçohet rasti". 

"Prandaj durimi juaj na ka ndihmuar që të mund t'i identifikojmë të dyshimtit për vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës", iu drejtua gazetarëve zëvëndëskomandanti i  policisë rajonale. 

Ai tha edhe se policia nuk do të pushojë së punuari derisa të zbardhet rasti tërësisht. 

Me këtë rast, z. O'Keef falënderoi edhe pjestarët e Shërbimit Policor të Kosovës, të cilët, siç u shpreh, shumë orë, ditë apo edhe një vit të plotë, ia kanë përkushtuar dhe do t'ia përkushtojnë këtij rasti, derisa të përfundojnë të gjitha hetimet si dhe të zbulohet edhe i dyshimti i fundit rreth rastit të vrasjes së Drinit. 

Pyetjes nëse i arrestuari i katërt i dyshimtë për vrasjen e komandant Drinit është ish-ushtar i UÇK-së apo civil, dhe nëse është nga Prizreni apo ndonjë vend tjetër, z. O'Keef tha se derisa nuk përfundojnë hetimet, nuk mund t'i përgjigjet një pyetjeje të tillë, sepse "kështu mund të rrezikohet puna e policisë për zbardhjen e rastit".  
--------------
PËRKIZAZI ME DYSHIMIN E IMPLIKIMIT NË VRASJEN E EKREM REXHËS DRINIT

 I ARRESTUARI TJETËR QUHET ABIT HAZIRAJ NGA LLAUSHA E SKËNDERAJT


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 PRISHTINË, 30 qershor 2001 / BOTA SOT - fq.4  / M. SHASIVARI 
PRIZREN, 29 qershor 2001 - Në një komunikatë, të cilën sot ua shpërndau përfaqsuesve të mjeteve të informacionit publik z. Abdullah Al-Kuraan, zëdhënës i Shtabit Rajonal të Policisë Ndërkombëtare në Prizren, pos tjerash jepen të dhëna më të përafërta rreth të arrestuarit të katërt për dyshimin se është i implikuar në konspiracionin rreth aktit të vrasjes së Ekrem Rexhës, të njohur si Komandant Drini. 

I arrestuari është  45-vjeçari nga fshati Llaushë i Komunës së Skënderajt, i quajtur Abit Haziraj. Më tej në komunikatën e Policisë, theksohet se akti i arrestimit të tij, u krye në mesditën e 25 qershorit të këtij viti, pas hetimeve thelbësore dhe të vazhdueshme nga ana e organeve hetuese të policisë së UNMIK-ut dhe të ShPK-së, ndërkaq proceduar e arrestimit u zhvillua pa ndonjë incident. 

Po ashtu theksohet edhe e dhëna se arrestimin e ka kryer Njësiti rajonal i Policisë së UNMIK-ut me ndihmën e Stacionit Policor të Skënderajt dhe të ashtuquajturit njësitit 6, duke e zbatuar urdhërin nga fletarresti legal që të paraburgoset edhe i dyshuari i katërt (Abit Haziraj), për vrasjen e Komandant Drinit, që ndodhi me 8 maj të vitit 2000. 

Më tej në këtë komunikatë shtypi thuhet se njësitet policore të UNMIK-ut dhe të ShPK-së kanë bërë hulumtimet konstante të fakteve dhe kanë gjetur dëshmi substanciale të implikimit të të dyshuarit në aktin e sipërcituar. Ndërkaq në fund të kësaj komunikate, i bëhet appel popullatës lokale për bashkëpunim më të afërt dhe se drejtësia përkitazi me rastin në fjalë gjithsesi do të arrihet. 
-------------
KOMANDANT DRINI

 Prizrenin do ta bëj një nga qytetet më të bukura të botës


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Korrik 2001 / Qazim Thaçi / "EKSKLUZIVE" (mujore) fq.54-56 

Në Kosovë veprojnë shumë shërbime sekrete 
Flamuri është dashur të valvitej në Leshak 

Ai, gjat ndejave të shumta, jo rrallë, na tërhiqte vëmendjen se në Kosovë vepronin intensivisht me dhjetëra shërbime sekrete. Ato,- thoshte ai, - grumbullojnë informacione për ndryshimet e ardhshme në Kosovë, kurse shëbimi sekret serb mbisundon. Ata janë kudo, sigurisht edhe në Prizren. Por, më të përqëndruar janë nëpër enklava. Prandaj, kujdesi duhet shtuar. Sistemi i sigurië publike duhet të ketë rol e detyrë parësore, nëse dëshirojmë një Kosovë të qetë. Sa i përket Mitrovicës, ai thoshte se atje është dashur të përdorej e njëjta metodë dhe të veprohej si në Prizren. 

Eprorët tanë është dashur ta valvisnin Flamurin në Leshak. Them kështu, - thoshte shpesh ai,- sepse sipas të gjitha dokumenteve që figurojnë në Kombet e Bashkuara, Kosova është një tërësi teritoriale dhe asnjë pjesë e saj nuk mund  të shkëputet. Eshtë dashur një syçeltësi më e madhe, e cila u ka munguar aprorëve të atjeshëm, kështu porsiste kur bisedonte miqësisht. Kur i referohej gjendjes aktuale, vazhdimisht thoshte: Mos u ngutni djema, se çdo primitivizmi do ti vijë fundi... Dhe vërtet, gradualisht primitivizmit po i vjen ai fundi i paraparë nga ky vizionar e strateg, por pa pranin e këtij njeriu të madh, Ekrem rexhës  Komandant Drinit, siç e kishte njohur mbarë Kosova dhe bota gjatë luftës.    



Jeta 

Komandant Drini u lind në fshatin Lubizhdë të Prizrenit. Prindërit Rexhaj ishin të dhënë pas « zejes » së uniformave, prandaj në këtë familje u shkolluan pothuaj të gjithë në këtë drejtim. Por, Ekremi ishte më i dalluari nga ata. Shkollën fillore e kreu në Prizren e më pastaj i kreu të gjitha shkollat ushtarake dhe shkallën e tretë të shkencave për politikë ndërkombëtare. Për shkak të konflikteve dhe krizës së njohur, ai në fillim të viteve 90 u demobilizua nga armata e ish-Jugosllavosë. Që pas krismave të para për liri, Ekremi u angazhua në radhët e UÇK-së së pari si epror në Vërri, e më vonë si komandant i Zonës Operative të Pashtrikut, zonës më të madhe në Kosovë. 

Gjatë kësaj kohe ishte ndër komandantët më të rrallë të karrierës, që kishte ruajtur gjakftohtësinë dhe stabilitetin e një eprori të matur, të urtë dhe dinamik në ide dhe përpilime planesh luftarake. Në Prizren e quajnë ndryshe çlirues, sepse ai në bashkëpunim me komanantin e parë të Brigadës Shumëkombëshe të Jugut, gjeneralin Fritz Fon Korff, arriti që qyteti buzë Lumbardhit të jetë qytet i lirisë. Fliste shtatë gjihë botërore, e më së miri komunikonte në gjuhën angleze. 

Pas luftës u emrua drejtor i Drejtorisë për Ambient dhe Siguri pranë bordit administrativ të Prizrenit. Ishte një këshilltar i denjë i ndërkombëtarëve, themeloi Asociacionin e Veteranëve të UÇK-së. Ishte në përfundim të planit për të shkuar për të doktoruar në Universitetin Shtetëror të Kanadasë dhe pikërisht kur u përgatit për këtë rrugë, në orën 8 e 45 minuta të 8 majit 2000, shtatë plumba ia morën jetën e bashkë me të u ndërprenë qindra projekte për zhvillimin e komunës së Prizrenit dhe të avancimit të çështjes kombëtare. La pas djalin me emrin që mbante në luftë Drini, kurse bashkëshortja Hajrije, katër muaj më vonë, lindi edhe djalin tjetër, i cili e përtëriu emrin e babit, Ekrem. 


Lufta 

Nga biseda e fundit, natyrisht ekskluzive, që kam bërë me Komandant Drinin, kam mësuar se futja e tij për në zonat e luftës së fill në fshatin Studençan, i cili ishte zonë lufte. Pa e ditur se si do të përfundoja, u nusa për të dhënë kontributin tim, - më pati thëtë ai.  E dija se liria do të vinte. Kënaqësia më e madhe për mua, - vazhdonte rrëfimin komandant Drini, - ishte kur atje takova Bislim Zyrapin, mik e shok dhe njiherit edhe nkëri nga strategët e luftës në Bosnjë. Ajo ishte kënaqësia ime e paharruar dhe nga ai u detyrova që të vendosesha  në Vërri. Me të ardhur këtu, ai kishte filluar hapjen e istikamve dhe reformimin e plotë të luftëtarëve të kësaj zone. 

Barbaria serbe me ofensivën e madhe të Marsit 98 shpartalloi Shtabin Lokal. 

Ndërkohë komandant Drini dhe bashkëluftëtarët e tij morën udhën për në Shqipëri. Por pasi u kthye, ai tashmë ishte Komandant i ZOP-it. Gjatë kësaj kohe ai krijoi afërsi të madhe me bashkëluftëtarët dhe natyrisht shumëkush këtë gjest e çmonte lart. Ishte jo vetëm komandant, por edhe shok e mik e, për më të rinjtë, edhe si prind i mirë. 

Kur në shtatorin e vitit 1999, makineria serbe rrethoi Batalionin e Vërrinit me 150 tanke e me rreth 3000 forca policore paramilitare e ushtarake, ai përmes misionarëve të OSBE-së vuri kushtin se, po qe se vetëm një plumb do të kriste në drejtim të Vërrinit, atëherë Hoça e Madhe, e banuar me popullatë serbe, do të granatohej si nga Brigada 125, ashtu edhe nga ZOP-i. Pas ndërhyrjes së eprorit të OSBE-së, granatimi u ndërpre. 

Ai që dinte të përdorete mjeshtërisht të gjitha finesat luftarake, më vonë, diti të bënte edhe politikë të mirëfilltë. 


Politika 

Gjatë kohës me komandant Drinin, vetëm tri ditë përpara vrasjes, e pata pyetur se pas shkollimit në Kanada, çkishte ndër mend të bënte ? Me buzë në gaz, mu pat përgjegjur: Ju po e shihni se nuk dua të pozicionohem politikisht në asnjërin krah politik, sepse, - duke u mahitur, më tha, - e dini unë planifikoj të bëhem kryetar komune dhe Prizreni të jetë ndër qytetet më të bukura në botë. Në fakt, hapat e parë veç i kishte bërë, sepse Prizreni u shpall qyteti më i pastër i vitit. Në këtë kontekst, ai nuk harroi ta shpjegonte edhe faktin se edhe detyrën e drejtorit të Drejtorisë për Siguri dhe Ambient e kishte pranuar, vetëm pasi ai kishte paraqitur UNMIK-ut programin e zhvillimit të kësaj komune. 

Ndërkaq, demobilizimin e kam bërë ndër të parët, pasi sipas marrëveshjes së 21 qershorit, marrëveshjes së Kumanovës, UÇK-ja duhej të shëndrrohej, të demilitarizohej dhe të integrohej për 90 ditë. Kështu pra arsyeja e uniformimit tim u shua. Vullnetarisht jam demobilizuar, por, më vonë, kam bashkëpunuar shumë ngusht me faktorin ndërkombëtar. 

Ai mendonte se marrëveshja ndërkombëtare duhet të respektohet. Ishte brengosur më shumë gjatë fazës së nënshkrimit të marrëveshjes, ngaqë atëherë ishte koha kur duhej të luftohej për pozita më të favorshme. Brengosesha kur ndërkombëtarët shkonin me një krah dokumenta, e shokët e mi shkonin me duar në xhepa, - thoshte komandant Drini. 


Çlirimi 

Çlirimi i Prizrenit ishte një nga detyrat shumë të ngutshme, sepse tashmë e kisha kuptuar se serbët mendonin që në këtë qytet shpirtëror të tyre të bënin masakër. Kishin përpiluar listën e shfarosjes së mbi 300 personave. Kjo na shtyu që, pa pëlqimin e ShP-së, të ndërmerrnim masa ad-hoc. Mirëpo, mendoj se efektiviteti ishte në nivelin e kërkuar. Meqë me marrëveshjen e Kumanovës obligoheshin UJ-ja dhe NATO-ja, ne kishim dorë të lirë deri në hyrje të KFOR-it. 

Mblodhëm forca, angazhuam ushtarët tanë nga Kabashi, Landovica, Vërrini, Petrova (sot Tharanda) dhe lagjja Tusus. Së pari hymë nëpër fshatrat ku kishte banorë serbë, i çarmatosëm dhe ata, të frikësuar, ikën në qytet. Kur mbërritëm atje. Ata brenda 24 orëve ikën, sepse po të kishin qëndruar 7 ditë, sipas marrëveshjes së nënshkruar, sot do të kishim gjithë nënkalanë me serbë dhe zor se do të mund të pinim kafe shlirshëm në Shadravan. Ata tashmë kishin krijuar përshtypjen se ne kishim me mijëra dhe ikën në panik e sipër. Kështu, Prizreni u bë qyteti i parë i çliruar në Kosovë. 


Ardhmëria 

Në ditën e 8 majit të vitit 2000, Prizrenin, që në orët e mëngjesit, e mbuloi një pikëllim i rëndë. Në shtëpinë dykatëshe, rruga Meriman Braha, dëgjohej vaji i nënës Qamile dhe bashkëshortes hajrije. Derdhnin lot dhe vajtonin edhe shumë gra tjera, por cfilitja e gruas dhe e nënës ta kujtonin dhimbjen dhe tmerrin që kishte shpërthyer në gjithë hapësirën. 

Në qytet kudo flitej, kudo thuhej: Po a vritet njeriu i së ardhmes?!. Kështu e quanin Ekrem Rexhën, atë që me kompjuterin e tij kishte qenë i pranishëm kudo e sidomos afër shumë nevojtarëve. Në varimin e tij morën pjesë 100 mijë njerëz, që kishin ardhur në Prizren nga të gjitha anët e Kosovës, kurse i gjithë qyteti derdhte lot për te. Mallkohej ajo dorë tinzare, mallkoheshin ata që vrasin engjëj e atdhetarë si Drini. Mua mu caktua detyra të udhëhiqja ceremoninë e varrimit. 

Miqësia dhe vdekja e këtij njeriu të madh krijon ndjenjën se bota po rrokullisej. Folën eprorë, funksionarë dhe shumë të tjerë. Gjeneral Çeku u nda nga ai me fjalët më të ndjeshme për një epror dhe luftëtar lirie. Kurse, i fundit që u nda nga ai ishte shoku dhe bashkëluftëtari, ish shefi i SHP-së të UÇK-së, Bislim Zyrapi, duke thënë: të betohemi se me ndjenjën dhe me frymën e dëlirësisë sate do të luftojmë për demokratizimin dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës. Amanetin tëndë do ta jetësojmë dhe amaneti Yt është amaneti i këtij dheu, i këtij kombi. Kurse me rastin e njëvjetorit të rënies, u bë një përkujtim madhështor. E përkujtuan administratori rajonal, gjeneralë, miq e shokë, bashkëluftëtarë. 

A thua dheu tret kaq shumë madhështi?  dëgjova kur pyeti një mik nga Shqipëria, i cili kishte ardhur në përkujtimin e Ekrem Rexhës  Komandant Drinit.  
---------------
RRËFIME AUTENTIKE TË FAMILJARËVE TË EKREM REXHËS  KOMANDANT DRINIT PËR VRASJEN DHE PËR ARRESTIMIN E TË DYSHUARVE TË IMPLIKUAR NË VRASJEN E TIJ (3)

 PSE NJË MUAJ PAS VRASJES, SALI VESELI KA KËRKUAR PREJ FAMILJES KOMPJUTERIN E EKREM REXHËS  KOMANDANT DRINIT !


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 PRISHTINË, 22 gusht 2001 / Rrahman Rexhaj -  Bota sot / fq.8 


Ne e kemi parë veturën e tipit Kadet-16 me ngjyrë të kuqe, pa targa, kur ka hyrë në rrugën tonë Meriman Jakupi 

Unë, derisa pija kafenë, e kam pa atë veturë të ndalur. Prej avlisë së oborrit e shihja vetëm pjesën e sipërme të shasisë, ngjyrë të kuqe, por nuk më ka shkuar mendja se në atë veturë gjenden vrasësit. Bile, nënës i thashë, se shumë vetura po qarkullojnë në rrugën tonë. Vrasësit kanë kryer atentatin dhe kanë ikur me të shpejtë. 

Kur kanë dal në rrugën kryesore, vetura është kthyer në anën e majtë të rrugës, në drejtim të shkollës fillore  Lekë Dukagjini. Në ato momente derisa mundohesha ti jepja ndihmë Ekremit, e luta fqinjin tonë Feridin që të thërras policinë. Policia në vendin e ngjarjes ka ardhur pas orës 9.00, me një orë vonesë. 

Një zyrtar i UNMIK-ut, shok dhe bashkëpuntor i Ekremit, zoti Kirk Dejvid nga Kanadaja, më tha se keni gabuar pse e keni thirrur policinë për të lajmëruar vrasjen e Ekremit. Në fakt, ka qenë dashur të thirrni në polici dhe tu thoni se në rrugën Meriman Jakupi Nr.30 po ndahen pica dhe gjellëra pa pagesë. Në këtë rast policia do të vinte për një minutë. Dejvidi është shprehur kështu i mllefosur pse policia nuk ka reaguar me kohë dhe se në vendin e ngjarjes ka ardhur me vonesë të madhe. 

Kam përshtypjen, thotë zoti Ruzhdi Rexha, se sikur policia dhe KFOR-i të intervenonin me kohë, sipas sugjerimeve të mia, të dhënave për veturën dhe drejtimin e ikjes, KFOR-i nga ajri ka mund ta incizojë terrenin dhe ti kapë vrasësit, në mënyrë që me kohë ishte zbuluar misteri i vrasjes së Ekremit. Për habi, policia ka dhënë urdhër diku rreth orës 15.00 të bllokohen dhe të ndalen të gjithë kadetat me ngjyrë të kuqe, pas 6-7 orëve të kryerjes së atentatit. 

Në ditën e varrimit të Ekremit, në shenjë nderimi dhe për ti thënë ndal dhunës, tërë qyteti i Prizrenit ka qenë i bllokuar, nuk ka punuar asnjë dyqan tregtar apo zejtar. Nuk ka mbetur kush pa ardhur për të na shprehur ngushllime. Edhe pjesëtarët e TMK-së kaqnë qenë disa herë për ngushllime. 


Shkarkimi i Ekremit prej detyrës së komandantit të Zonës Operative të ashtrikut është bërë èa qëllime të caktuara, por, me sa dimë ne, për këtë nuk ka vendosur Sali Veseli 

Zoti Ruzhdi Rexha thotë se unë konkretisht nuk kam mund të dyshoj në askënd. Kam dyshuar në çdokënd dhe në askënd. Por në bazë të rrëfimeve që na kanë treguar të tjerët, e sidomos për problemet që ka pasur dhe është ballafaquar pas luftës Ekremi, është normale që kemi dyshuar në disa prej bashkëpunëtorëve dhe bashkëluftëtarëve të tij. Mirëpo asnjëherë nuk na ka shkuar mendja  se në vrasjen e vëllait tim mund të ketë dorë Sali Veseli. Kur e them këtë bazohem në faktin se para luftës Ekremi nuk është njohur fare me Sali Veselin. 

Kurse gjatë luftës dhe pas luftës Ekremi nuk ka pasur  kontakte me të e as ndonjë mosmarrëveshje. Këtë e dëshmojnë edhe bashkëpunëtorët e Ekremit. Sipas bashkëpunëtorëve të luftës, shkarkimi i Ekremit prej detyrës së komandantit të Zonës Operative të Pashtrikut nuk ka qenë i rastit e pa qëllime të caktuara, për të nuk ka vendosur Sali Veseli, por disa të tjerë të cilët i dimë ne. 


Sami Lushtaku garantoi familjen e Ekremit se Sali Veseli nuk ka dorë në vrasjen e tij 

Bashkëshortja e Ekrem Rexhës, zonja Hajrie, thotë se dy apo tri ditë pas përvjetorit të vrasjes së Ekremit, pas publikimit të lajmit për arrestimin e Sali Veselit dhe dy të tjerëve, në shtëpinë tonë ka ardhur ish-komandanti i Zonës së Dytë të TMK-së zoti Sami Lushtaku, i cili na tha se nuk duhet besuar KFOR-it dhe policisë së UNMIK-ut se në vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës  komandant Drinit ka dorë Sali Veseli. Unë ju garantoj se Sali Veseli nuk është i implikuar në vrasjen e Drinit. Ne TMK-ja, do të ndriçojmë vrasjen e Drinit dhe do ti gjejmë vrasësit. 

Sami Lushtakut iu përgjigja se ju mund të garantoni vetëm për vetën tuaj ejo për të tjerët. Ne si familje nuk akuzojmë askënd e as Sali Veselin, por edhe nuk mund të arsyetojmë askënd e as Sali Veselin, por edhe nuk mund ta arsyetojmë askënd. Edhe djali im sikur të jet doras unë e dënoj. Për të mbetur e pastër kjo punë, TMK-ja dhe institucionet tjera duhet të angazhohen dhe ta gjejnë vrasësin. 


Pas vrasjes së Drinit familja e tij është ftuar disa herë në polici për të dhënë deklarata 

Ruzhdi Rexha, i vëllai i Ekremit të ndjerë, shton se ne si familje dëshirojmë sa më parë të përfundojë misteri i vrasjes së Ekremit. Me zbulimin e vrasësve të vërtetë, ne si familje do ta kemi një qetsim relativ. Eshtë dëshirë e miqve, e dashamirëve dhe e të gjithë qytetarëve që vrasësit e vërtet të dalin para gjyqit dhe të marin dënimin e merituar. Policia është duke punuar në këtë drejtim qe një kohë të gjatë. Po punon shumë ngadalë, por sigurt. Janë disa indikacione e variante që do të dalin në shesh. Besoj që shumë shpejt do ti marrim ftesat për gjyq. 

Për ta ndriçuar rastin policia shumëherë na ka ftuar për të dhënë deklarata. Pothuaj për çdo muaj jemi ftuar në polici për të dëshmuar. Na ftoi ekipi i parë, i dyti, grupi i tretë, grupi i katërt, i pestë. Bile prej deklaratave të shumta e të njëpasnjëshme ato ndonjëherë nuk pëputheshin, derisa në fund u mërzitëm, duke dhënë deklaratë pas deklarate. Më në fund grupit të pestë i hetuesve të policisë iu thashë se sa herë që po na thirrni të japim deklarata ju po na i shpalosni plagët tona. Ju po garantoni se jeni të aftë për ta ndriuar rastin. 

Ne si familje më nuk do të japim kurrfarë deklaratash. Ju lutem, prej jush kërkojmë rezultate deri ku keni arritur në ndriçimin e rastit. Policia na premtoi se kanë rezultate. E tani me të vërtetë po shihet se policia ka arrituir rezultate rreth kësaj çështjeje. Në akademinë përkujtimore të njëvjetorit të vrasjes së Ekremit e kam ftuar zotin Mylbek dhe i thashë se kam dëshirë të merrni pjesë në këtë Akademi se vëllai im, Ekremi, ka qenë punëtori juaj. Në UNMIK kërkova që me rastin e Akademisë-përvjetorit të vrasjes së Ekremit, dikush prej policisë në këtë Akademi të jap një deklaratë, deri ku ka arritur policia në ndriçimin e vrasjes së Ekremit. 

Në të kundërtën, unë si vëlla i Ekremit, apo dikush tjetër, do të deklaroj kundër jush me dëshmi. Më 1.5.2001, paradite, i vizituam Varrezat e Dëshmorëve në Landovicë. Rreth orës 10.00 më ndali zoti Kirk Dejvid e më tha: Ruzhdi, sot e kemi lajmin se dje në mëngjes më 7.5.2001 janë arrestuar tre persona të dyshuar se janë implikuar në vrasjen e Ekremit  komandant Drinit. 

Sot kur është Akademia përkujtimore e njëvjetorit të vrasjes së Ekremit do të njoftohet opinioni për arrestimin e tyre. Ky është një rezultat i trysnisë sonë të vazhdueshme në policinë dhe në administratën e UNMIK-ut. Në Akademinë përkujtimore, informatën për arrestimin e tre personave e publikoi komandanti i policisë së rajonit të Prizrenit, zoti Mark Hausen, se rasti për vrasjen e komandant Drinit dalëngadalë po ndriçohet. 


Një ditë në shtëpinë tonë erdhën për ngushllime Sali Veseli, Azem Syla e disa të tjerë ? 

Zoti Ruzhdi Rexha thotë se pas informatës zyrtare për arrestimin e të dyshuarve për vrasjen e vëllait tim Ekremit, tani kujtimet po më kthehen prapa. NJë ditë në shtëpinë tone erdhi Sali Veseli, Azem Syla dhe disa të tjerë. Sali Veseli interesohej për kompjuterin e Ekremit. 

Pyeste kush e ka kompjuterin e tij, kush e ka marrë. I tregova se kompjuterin e Ekremit e ka marrë policia e UNMIK-ut. Sali Veseli e kërkoi një autorizim për ta kërkuar kompjuterin në polici. Atij iu përgjigja se kompjuteri nuk është imi, por I Ekremit, unë nuk mund të jap kurrfarë autorizimi. 

Pa marrë parasysh ju si familje duhet të ma jepni një autorizim që unë ta marrë kompjuterin e komandant Drinit në polici, tha ai. 

Ne nuk i dhamë kurrëfarë autorizimi. Pse Sali Veseli interesohej për kompjuterin e Ekremit nuk e di. Kjo ka ndodhur një muaj pas vrasjes së Ekremit. Përsëri po them se unë nuk ta akuzoj derisa fajësia apo pafajësia nuk vendoset në gjyq. Nëse gjyqi e vërteton fajësinë e tij, kam frikë. Po e lus zotin që Sali Veseli mos të jetë i implikuar në vrasjen e Ekremit. Kam frikë nëse ai ka dorë në vrasjen e vëllait tim. Nuk kam frikë për mua apo për familjen, por kamë frikë për ardhmërinë tonë. Ne si familje dhe unë si vëllai i Ekrem Rexhës e lus zotin që vrasësit e e Ekremit të mos jenë shqiptarë.  
------------
RRËFIME AUTENTIKE TË FAMILJARËVE TË EKREM REXHËS  KOMANDANT DRINIT PËR VRASJEN DHE PËR ARRESTIMIN E TË DYSHUARVE TË IMPLIKUAR NË VRASJEN E TIJ (2)

 FAMILJA E EKREM REXHËS NUK KA DYSHUAR SE NË VRASJEN E TIJ MUND TË JETË IMPLIKUAR NDONJË PJESTARË  EPRORË I TMK-së


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 PRISHTINË, 20 gusht 2001 / Rrahman Rexhaj -  Bota sot / fq.8 

Më kujtohet dita e varrimit të bashkëshortit tim  Ekremit, pasi i hodha tre grushta dhe në varrin e tij, mu afrua Sali Veseli me Sadik Halitjahën dhe më shprehën ngushllime, Sali Veseli më tha: Shoqja e komandant Drinit, mos u mërzit, ruaje dhe rrite Drinin e vogël. Kurse unë iu përgjigja: Do ta ruaj dhe do ta rris, sepse një ditë ka për ta marrë hakun e babës së vet. 

Me padurim po e pres fillimin e procesit gjyqësor. Por derisa organet e drejtësisë nuk e thonë fjalën e tyre të fundit, ne si familje dhe unë si bashkëshorte nuk mund ta akuzojmë askënd, megjithëse disa persona mbahen në arrest si të dyshimtë për vrasjen e bashkëshortit tim Ekremit. 


Unë si bashkëshorete e Ekrem rexhës, e lus zotin që vrasësit e Ekremit të mos jenë fare shqiptarë, por edhe nëse janë shqiptarë, të mos jenë ish-pjestarë të UÇK-së dhe të TMK-së 
Sepse, burri im Ekremi, në frontet e luftës, ka luftuar me këtë uniformë. Më vjen shumë keq nëse në vrasjen e Ekremit është implikuar një epror i lartë i TMK-së, siç është Sali Veseli ose ndonjë tjetër. Implikumi i tyre në këtë vrasje makabër do të zbehte imazhin e TMK-së. Mendoj implikuesit në vrasjen e burrit tim dhe të vrasjeve të tjera enigmatike në Kosovë. Sido që të jetë, vrasjen e bashkëshortit tim nuk e lidh me asnjë institucion e as me TMK-në. Rasti lidhet me individë të caktuar. Veprimi sado i mjerë i cilitsdo person qoftë nuk mund ta njëllosë institucionin e TMK-së. Secili individ për veprën e ndyrë e kriminale duhet të përgjigjet personalisht para organeve të drejtësisë.     

Vrasësit nuk më lanë të çmallem me vëllanë 

Më 7 maj 2000, rreth orës 15.00, një ditë para se të vritej Ekremi, prej Sarajevës arriti në Prishtinë. Në Aeroportin e Prishtinës më pritën Ekremi, vëllai tjetër Nazimi dhe djali i Axhës Vullneti. Ishte një takim përmallimi se një kohë të gjatë nuk ishim parë. Gjatë rrugës kah Malisheva e Rahoveci Ekremi mi tregonte fshatrat, vendet dhe malet kah kishte lufuar. Tregonte si kishte depërtuar e çarë rrethimin e forcave serbe. Mu duk sikurse Ekremi nuk po shikonte rrugën kah e ngiste veturën, por malet kah kishte luftuar. Ia tërhoqa vërejtjen të kishte kujdes në vozitje. 

Në shtèepi arritëm në mbrëmje, ndërsa na priti me gëzim nëna, nusja dhe nipi i vogël Drini. Ekremi më tha: Ruzhdi, tani kam dëshirë ta shikojmë një videokasetë të luftës. Varrimin e komandant Petritit  Ruzhdi Ademit. Iu përgjigja: Ekrem, unë kam ardhur për tju vizituar juve. TI je lodhur, shko pusho, kurse unë po dal pak ti vizitoj axhët e miqtë. Nesër dhe ditëve tjera do të rrimë, do të bisedojmë dhe do ti shikojmë kasetat, kështu që do të më tregosh për luftën dhe aktivitetin tënd gjatë asaj kohe. 

Të nesërmen, dita e kobshme, më 8 maj 200, Ekremi ishte zgjuar më herët, pinte kafenë me nënën dhe nusen. Mua më zgjoi Drin i i Vogël. Afrohej ora 8.00. Ekremit i vinte keq që duhej të shkonte në punë. Po atë ditë ai duhej të shkonte me Naim malokun në një tubim përkujtimor në rrethinën e Pejës. 

Ekremi u përshëndet me djalin Drinin, lozi pak me të, u përshëndet edhe me ne. Prej shtëpisë doli pak pas orës 8.00. Kur doli te vetura, u kthye menjëherë. Tha se i kishin shpuar gomën e veturës. E porosita: Prit pak se do ta  ndërrojmë bashkë. Jo, - tha , - e ndërroj vetë dhe shkoi te vetura. 

Unë u vonova pak se u takova me dhëndrin e axhës Abaz, Naserin, derisa u përshëndet me të u dëgjuan të shtëna automatiku-rafale. E pyeta Naserin se a është kjo gjë normale të shtihet me rafale në Prizren. Edhe nusja, Hajria, i kishte dëgjuar rafalet dhe më pyeti ku është Ekremi, Sigurisht te vetura, - iu përgjigja. Kur dola në rrugë e pashë Ekremin të shtrirë përtokë. 


Pse policia e UNMIK-ut erdhi në vendin e ngjarjes me një orë vonesë?! 

Me të shpejtë iu afrova. E pashë se ende ishte i gjallë dhe e thirra: Eki! Eki! Pas pak e mbuloi gjaku. E shtrëngova e përqafova, nuk kisha dëshirë ta shikojnë ashtu të tjerët, sidomos nëna dhe nusja. Ato vrapuan e unë iu thashë se është pak i lënduar. Pas pak erdhi edhe vëllai Qamili. Prej rrugës kryesore erdhi një veturë  dhe e dërguam në ambulancën e KFOR-it gjerman. Gjatë rrugës u mundova ti jap frymë artificiale dhe masazh në zemër. Ia hoqa kanatieren, e pashë se në trup kishte pasur shumë plagë. 

Në kanatiere i kishte  mbetur një plumb. Policia më sqaroi se plumbi ka dal prej trupit të tij. Kur u vendosëm në ambulancën e KFOR-it e luta zotin që të shpëtojë i gjalë. Po lutja mbeti vetëm lutje. Menjëherë e luta KFOR-in gjerman që të marrin masa me policinë dhe me helikopter ti ndjekin vrasësit, pasi që ua tregova tipin, ngjyrën e veturës dhe rrugën kah kanë ikur kriminelët. 

*Kirk Dejvid, zyrtar i UNMIK-ut nga Kanadaja: Keni gabuar pse e keni thirrur policinë e UNMIK-ut për vrasjen e Ekremit. Në fakt, ka qenë dashur ta thirrni policinë dhe tu thoni se në rrugën Meriman Jakupi Nr. 30 po ndahen pica dhe gjellëra pa pagesë. Për këtë lajm ata do të vinin në vendin e ngjarjes për një minut !*



Ata nuk reaguan fare. Më pyetën a ke dëshirë që tia shpëtojmë jetën vëllait apo ti kapim vrasësit. Haptas iu thashë se jetën e vëllait tim nuk mund tia shpëtoni. Ju lutem, nëse keni mundësi, ndërmerrni diçka së paku të kapen kriminelët: Pjestarët e KFOR-it ma ofruan një hartë, për tua treguar rrugën kah kanë ikur kriminelët. 

Pas pak minutave mjekët gjermanë më njoftuan për vdekjen e Ekremit dhe shprehën keqardhje që nuk mundën tia shpëtojnë jetën vëllait. Aty ishte vëllai Qamili, miku Sylë Millaku që na shprehu ngushllime. Në ndërkohë erdhi edhe administratori i qytetit të Prizrenit Mark Baskini, të cilin nuk e kam njohur më parë. Prej mjekëve dhe Baskinit kërkova që ta marr kufomën e Ekremit dhe ta dërgoj në shtëpi. Por ata më thanë se për shkak të hetimeve kufomën duhet ta dërgojmë në Prishtinë ose në Shkup. 

Pasi u kthyem në shtëpi, rreth orës 9.00, pas se kishin ardhur shumë njerëz. Të gjithë shpresonin se Ekremi është gjallë. Por me kthimin tim në shtëpi u shuan të gjitha shpresat, pasi që ua kumtova lajmin për vdekjen e Ekremit. Së pari u shpreha ngushëllime nënës dhe nuses.

----------


## kosovar

Në Prizren ka vazhduar seanca gjyqësore në procesin Drini

 Remzi Shala: Sali Veseli më ka thënë e vramë Drinin tani e ka radhën Zyrapi 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Dëshmitarët që janë cilësuar si kyç në këtë proces, Remzi Shala, Bashkim Ndrecaj dhe Kadri Shabani (boshnjak) ishin në sallë, por të hënën dëshmoi Shala, i cili në dhënien e dëshmisë ishte konfuz, për çka pati polemika midis prokurorit ndërkombëtar Hickman, gjyktëses Karpati dhe mbrojtjes së të akuzuarve.  Vazhdoi gjykimi në procesin Drini në Prizren 

FADIL BYTYÇI 

PRIZREN, 24 QERSHOR 2002 / Koha ditore - Në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Prizren të hënën me një rë vonesë vazhdoi procesi gjyqësor që tashti njihet me emrin Drini, kundër të akuzuarve Habit Haziraj, për vrasjen e Komandant Drinit, Sali Veselit për organizim dhe Halil Çadrakut e Xhemajl Beqirajt për ndihmë. Një orë të akuzuarit kanë pritur fillimin me duar lidhur në bankën e të akuzuarve, ndonëse ata ndodheshin në sallën e gjyqit të rrethur me policë. 

Mosmarrëveshjet mes avokatëve dhe administratës së gjykatës ishin rezultat i vonesës, u shpreh avokati Fazli Balaj në vërejtjen e kryetares së trupit gjykues Karpati se vonesa sipas saj ishte pasojë e mosardhjes me kohë e avokatëve. Ne kemi ardhur me kohë, por administrata e gjykatës ka thënë se të paraburgosurit arrinë në orën 10, tha Balaj. 

Për të hënën ishte paraparë që në procesin gjyqësor të rastit Drini të paraqiteshin dëshmitarët të cilët janë cilësuar si kyç në këtë proces: Remzi Shala, Bashkim Ndrecaj dhe Kadri Shabani (boshnjak), të cilët ishin në sallë, por për Kadri Shabanin, gjykatësja ka bërë urdhëresë që ai të dëshmonte më 1 prill. Para së të fillonte procesi, avokati Rexhep Hasani, kërkoi nga kryetarja e trupit gjykues Karpati që të kërkonte nga mediat korrektësi për shkak se ai kishte vërejtje se nga ky gjykim dezinformojnë opinionin. 

Hasani, pyetjes së gazetarëve se për cilat media kishte fjalën, ai tha: Për korrespondentin e gazetes Bota sot, e cila ka shtrembëruar dëshminë e së vesë së Ekrem Rexha, Hajrie Rexha.  


Për herë të parë kam kuptuar se po përgatitej vrasja e Drinit 

Unë i njoh 4 të akuzuarit dhe ata e njohin mirë njëri-tjetrin, deklaron në fillim të dëshmisë së tij dëshmitari Remzi Shala, i cili ka qenë shofer i Sali Veselit, ishkomandant i Zonës II Mbrojtëse të TMK-së. Ai më pas ka thënë se për herë të parë kam kuptuar se po përgatitej vrasja e Drinit në zyrën e Veselit kur Fatosi (nofka e Halil Çadrakut) ka hyrë në zyrë të Veselit dhe i ka thënë atij se këqyr çka ka shkruar ky qen, (për Drinin) në gazetën Ditët e shpresës, ndërsa sipas Shalës, Veseli i ka thënë se ti e di urdhrin dhe Fatosi ia ka kthyer se unë do ta gri këtë dhe do të hedh në bërllok. 

Më pas, Shala ka rrëfyer se si pas varrimit të Drinit, kanë festuar në Pojata ku ishin 13 persona, ndër të cilët Sali Veseli, Halil Çadraku, Sadik Halitjahaj, Alush Shala, Xhemajl Beqiraj, duke pranuar se aty ka qenë edhe vetë. Sipas tij Veseli në atë drekë në Pojata ka thënë se ne e vramë Drinin, ndërsa tani është në radhë Bislim Zyrapi dhe se unë e vras njerin dhe mirë ia lexoj referatin në varrim, deklaroi Shala. 

Duke folur më tej, (deklaratën e tij askund nuk e ndërpreu gjyqtarja Karpati) tregon se pas kalimit të Veselit në Mitrovicë, në rrugë për atje Veseli më ka treguar se qyky gjyks vret njerëz, duke më bërë të ditur se unë e kam Nixhen, për të cilin më vonë kam kuptuar se ai ishte Habit Haziraj dhe njëherësh Sali Veseli më ka pyet se a e ka marrë vesh populli se unë e kam vra Drinin, për çka unë ia kam kthy se jo ende nuk e ka marrë vesh, shprehet dëshmitari Shala. 

Duke vazhduar më tej, ai tregon se si shofer i Veselit, 2 javë para se të vritej Drini ka pasur një takim mes Veselit, Fatosit, Alush Shalës, Sadik Halitjahës e ku ishte edhe Xhemajl Beqiraj, në hotelin Theranda ku sipas bindjes sime aty është bërë fjalë për vrasjen e Drinit, ka thënë ai. Pyetjes së gjyqtares se si e ka ditur ai se në këtë takim është folur për organizimin e vrasjes së Drinit, ai është përgjigjur: Kam dyshuar në bazë të asaj se në zyrën e Veselit i kam dëgjuar duke folur për këtë atë dhe Fatosin për artikullin e gazetës për të cilën fola më parë. 

Në këto çaste gjyqtarja e ka ballafaquar me deklaratën e tij, dhënë më 2 gusht 2001, ku para gjyqtarit hetues të së njëjtën pyetje i është përgjigjur se këtë e ka kuptuar më pas, pasi që ka dëgjuar në Pojata çfarë është folur aty. 


Konfuzioni i dëshmitarit dhe polemikat 

Një konfuzion të theksuar ka shprehur dëshmitari Shala kur ka filluar ta merrte në pyetje dëshmitarja Karpati, për çka ka pasuar edhe polemika mes prokurorit ndërkombëtar Hickman, i cili duke i përcjellë përgjigjet e dëshmitarit, u përpoq që këtë konfuzion të tij tia mveshte, siç tha ai, pasaktësisë së gjyqtarit hetues, i cili dëshmitarit ia ka aforuar deklaratën që ta nënshkruante në gjuhën angleze dhe dëshmitari nuk ka ditur se çkishte nënshkruar, është shprehur ai, për çka ndërhyn Karpati, e cila tha se kjo nuk qëndron pasi që atij fillimisht i është lexuar edhe versioni shqip i deklaratës.  

Avokatja Sadie Mjekiqi më pas ka ndërhyrë ku ka përkujtuar prokurorin Hickman, i cili përfaqëson aktakuzën kundër 4 të akuzuarve në këtë proces, se shumë saktë gjykatësja 3 herë e ka ballafaqur me daklaratën e tij dhe këto paqartësi i ka pohuar edhe në 5 pyetjet e veta dëshmitari, prandaj nuk është e qartë se pse prokurori nuk e pranon këtë fakt,  tha ajo. Ky konfuzion ka ardhur atëherë kur Karpati ka pyetur dëshmitarin Shala se kur dhe ku ka dëgjuar për herë të parë ti ketë thënë Veseli se ne sot e vramë Drinin, ndërsa ai në 5 raste ka thënë se këtë e kam dëgjuar në Pojata në ditën e vrasjes së Drinit. A këtë e ke dëgjuar në ditën e vrasjes së Drinit, ripyet disa herë dëshmitarin gjykatësja. 


Nixha ishte Habit Haziraj 

Karpati dhe ai ia kthen përgjigjen se në ditën e vrasjes së Drinit, ndërkohë që ajo e ballafaqon me faktin se një takim është mbajtur në ditën e funeralit, e pyet nëse ka pasur 2 dreka në Pojata, ai përgjigjet se jo ka pasur vetëm një drekë. 

Më pas gjyktësja Karpati ka pyetur dëshmitarin se si ka kuptuar se vrasësi është Haziraj, dëshmitari Shala ka thënë se këtë ma ka thënë Veseli duke më treguar se atë e ka vrarë Nixha, por mbiemrin e kam kuptuar nga Xhemajl Beqiraj, ku isha së bashku me Bashkim Ndrecajn në banesë në Mitrovicë dhe ne me të së bashku, pasi që dinim vetëm mbiemrin dhe pseudonimn Nixha vinim natën tinza te Sali Veseli dhe Xhemajl Beqiraj për të shkuar në Drenicë dhe për të kuptuar se kush ishte vrasësi i Drinit dhe atje nga disa shitës cigaresh kemi kuptuar se Haziraj, Nixha ishte Habit Haziraj, thotë Shala për të shtuar më pas se menjëherë kam lajmëruar policinë pasi që unë shumë e kam dashur Komandant Drinin.   

Më pas kryetarja e trupit gjykues e ka ballafaquar dëshmitarin Shala me disa pasuese të deklaratës së tij dhënë para gjyqtarit hetues, të cilat nuk korrespondonin me dëshmitë e tij të së hënës në disa raste dhe pyetjes së kryetares së trupit gjykues se pse këto nuk ia ka thënë dëshmitari gjykatësit hetues, ai u shpreh: Kam dashur që në hollësi të flas para trupit gjykues dhe tia them në sy Veselit. 

Kështu kur kryetarja e trupit gjykues e pyet dëshmitarin se a ka qenë në takim para vrasjes së Drinit në hotelin Theranda Sadik Halitjaha dhe pas funeralit të Drinit në Pojata ai shprehet se ka qenë në të dyja këto takime, ndërsa më pas gjykatësja e ballafaqon atë me deklaratën e tij, dhënë gjykatësit hetues se më 2 gusht 2001 ku thotë se dua ta korrigjoj veten se në takimin e dytë në Pojata nuk ka qenë Sadik Halitjahaj, pyetjes se pse ndodhin këto papërputhshmëri me dëshminë e tij, Shala tha vetëm këtë se unë po them se në të dyja këto takime ka qenë edhe Halitjahaj. 

Konfuziteti i dëshmisë së dëshmitarit të sotëm në disa raste është provuar edhe gjatë marrjes në pyetje të dëshmitarit nga mbrojtëst e të akuzuarëve, e kjo vërehej sidomos në papërputhsmërinë kohore parë disa nga të dhënat e tij si dëshmi. Gjykimi vahdon me marrjen në pyetje të dëshmitarëve të tjerë, Bashkim Ndrecaj dhe z.Shabani.

----------


## Brari

Personalisht u binda qe e verteta eshte ashtu sic thote ky Rasim Shala qe per mua ky njeri i thjeshte por i ndershem eshte nji hero i vertete.

 Ne Kosove duhet ta mbeshtesin kte RASIM SHALEN dhe ti mbrojne familjen sepse ai eshte teper i rrezikuar.
 Turp e faqe zeze.
 Ku eshte babai i ketij kriminelit SALI VESELIT.
 Po ky AGIM CEKU deri kur do behet CADER (ombrelle) e krimineleve te cilet po majmen ne TMK.
Nji pjese e TMK eshte ashtu sic e kam thene une nji vit me pare  ..nji cerdhe e mafies ku diten shesin droge e bejn prostitucion e naten shkojne si gjarperinj e bejne vrasje te atdhetareve me urdherat e kryemafiozit  "komisar gjarperit".

Mos te jete UNMIKU .. kjo LPRK-ja e ben Kosoven brenda nji muaji Kamboxhia te Pol POTIT. Ata nuk ndalen para asnji krimi.

SALI VESELI i ka thene  gruas se Atdhetarit DRINI...ruaje djalin e vogel....
Cfar ciniku..cfar sadisti..cfar krokodili i tmershem..

O Zot ruaje ate popull nga kjo far e keqe fshataresh injorante staliniste..

Rrofte UNMIKU !

Ne burg vrasesit!

----------


## Brari

Ajo familja e DRINIT  ska pse te ndruhet se jane te UCK apo jo vrasesit.
 TURPIN ta mbaje Ashim THAQI e AGIM CEKU qe i mbajne ne gji keta gjarperij te neveritshem si Sali Veseli e Hazbi Muti, i biri *** ***** e jo nena, motra apo gruaja e EKREMIT.
Populli yne eshte shum fisnik. per hir te atdheut fal e nuk ja do zemra qe te mendoje se birin e tyre e vrau shoku, bashkatdhetari e luftetari.
Nuk duhet menduar keshtu.
 E verteta eshte Atdheu, Liria dhe Burreria. 
Le te mendonin Sali VESELET per emrin e mire te UCK-se e jo NENA e heroit te vrare ne pabesi ne prag te shpise ne sy te femijes. 
ATa Perbindesha do te ngelen te turperuar ne historine tone si persona e si rrym politike te ciles i perkasin. Ska det e lum qe i lane turpet e tyre  dhe lotet e krokodilit qe kane derdhur ne varrim..
Turpi do mbuloje dhe Kosova presin e demagoget e tjere te kesaj fushate vrasese.  Kosova presi eshte kallauzi i vrasesve dhe avokatja e tyre e felliqur.

RASIM SHALA  me deshmine e tije ja nxorri bojen ketyre banditve me spaleta gjenerali fallco.  Nji dit do e vrasin ate ose familjaret e tije veglat e Sali Veselit me shoke por RASIM SHALA do mbetet ne Histori si nje trim i madh e partizan i se vertetes.

KOPJIMI  i Modelit te PPSH-se dhe i stlit kriminal te saje nga Partia e Thacit, Halitit, Qoses e compani eshte tragjedia e KOSOVES.

Demaskimi i banditeve eshte e vetmja menyre qe te vij liria e vertete ne KOSOVE. 
Kush mbron krimin  mbron Serbine. 
Kush mbron te verteten mbron Kosoven

----------


## kosovar

PRIZREN : NGA SEANCA E PROCESIT GJYQËSOR NË GJYKATËN E QARKUT NDAJ KATËR PERSONAVE TË AKUZUEAR PËR VRASJEN KOBSPIRATIVE TË EKREM TEXHES DRINI

*DËSHMITARI BASHKIM NDRECAJ - SALI VESELI NA THA: PO TË MOS E VRASIM ´DRININ´, AI DO TE NA E MERRË PUSHTETIN*

Prizren 4 korrik 2002, Bota Sot / Myftar Shasivari

Që nga fillimi i seances së sotme, e trembëdhjeta me radhë e procesit gjyqësor kunder 4 personave të akuzuar për atentatin ndaj komandantit Drini, i cili po mbahet në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Prizren, katërcipshit u hetua se deshmitari tjetër, Bashkim Ndrecaj, ka për te rrëfyer në formën identike sikur deshmitari i seancave të shkuara Remzi Shala. Në këtë kontekst fillimsht me rastin e deponimeve të tij para trupit gjykues, të cilin e udhëheq znj. Hanjellka Karpati, deshmitari Bashkim Ndrecaj ka rrëfyer se me rastin e shkuarjes në zyrën e Sali Veselit për qëllim të inkuadrimit të tyre në TMK, duke biseduar, në ndërkohë me gazetë në dorë ka hy Fatosi (Halili Çadraku) dhe i është drejtuar Sali Veselit me fjalët: Shih se çfarë ka thënë ai qeni në gazetë, ndërkaq Sali Veseli  ia ka kthyer ti e di urdhërin që ta kam dhënë dhe kërkoj që ta zbatosh sa më parë . Me këtë rast, Fatosi ka reaguar me fjalët unë do ta grij « Drinin » dhe do ta hedh në kantonierin e bërllogut. Pas atij dialogu që dëgjuam së bashku me Remzi Shalën, e  kem kërkuar Drinin dhe në një restorant ia kam rrëfyer të gjitha ato që i dëgjuam dhe duke i sugjerova që të kishte kujdes. . Ai më pati thënë se nuk i kishte borxh askujt prandaj edhe skishte pse të ruhej. Pas një kohe unë arrita të inkuadrohem në Zonën e 4 të  TMK-së në Mitrovicë dhe isha roje e Sali Veselit, me të cilin banonim në një shtëpi dykatëshe me tri dhoma. Shumicën  e kohës e kalonim në atë shtëpi duke biseduar dhe duke lozur me letra, ndërkaq  që një natë duke biseduar, Sali Veseli u ngrit në gjunj dhe u shpreh: Unë ia kajta nanën Drinit dhe se do tua kaj të gjithë të tjerëve që i përkasin FARK-ut.  Deshmitari  gjithashtu ka shtuar se Sali Veseli thoshte: Unë i vras gjinen dhe ua përgadis referatet në atë mënyrë që i bëj njerëzit të qajnë. Po të mos e vrisnim Drinin, ai do na e mirrte pushtetin. Më pastaj deshmitari, Bashkim Ndrecaj, ka theksuar edhe momentet e një nate tjetër kur i ka thënë të akuzuarit Xhemajl Beqirajt se përse nuk po tregon drejt kush e ka vrarë komandant Drinin?  Ai na tregoi se fjala ishte për një shok të tij me nofkën Ninxha me emrin Abit Hatiraj nga Llausha, i cili ishte edhe pranar i një diskoteke në Skenderaj. Pas hulumtimeve që i kemi bërë për këtë person me Remzi Shalën kemi konstatuar se Xhema e kishte thënë të vërtetën, sepse ne mundëm ta identifikojmëpersonin me këtë emër. Deshmitari Bashkim Ndrecaj, gjithashtu, ka deklaruar në seancën e sotme se në një rast kur ishin duke luajtur me letra (poker v.j.J), Sali Veseli i ka thënë Xhemës:  Shoku yt nuk ka nevojë të mi kthej 15000.00 DM. pasi e ka krye punën si duhet, e në vazhdim ka folur se si do ta heq Hali Çadrakun nga shefi i G-2 ngaqë shumë po flet rreth vrasjes së Drinit. Për atentatin me vrasje të Drinit kam dëgjuar diçka edhe nga Fazli Neziraj nga fshati Grejkoc i Therandes (Suharekës) i cili kishte dëgjuar disa persona që flisnin për mundësinë e vrasjes së së Drinit vetëm disa ditë para atentatit ndaj tij. Ai më tha gjithashtu se Sali Veseli dhe Xhemajl Beqiraj kanë ardhur në shtëpinë e tij dhe i kanë ofruar që ai ta bënte  këtë vrasje, por e kishte refuzuar këtë ofertë. Në fund, Bashkim Ndrecaj para trupit gjykues ka parashtruar ankesën e tij ndaj gjyqtarit hetues i cili nuk i ka futur të gjitha ato që ka pasur për ti thënë. Për këtë kanë reaguar prokurori dhe avokatët, të cilët kanë qenë të pranishëm me rastin e deponimit të dëshmisë së tij. Kështu, për të sqaruar këtë gjendje, trupi gjykues është tërhjekur për tu konsultuar me prokurorinë dhe avokatët mbrojtës të të akuzuarëve në mënyrë se si të veprohet në seancen e pasdrekës.

----------


## Brari

Emri i SALI  VESELIT do ngelet i paharruar ne historine shqiptare  si krimineli me i madh qe ka njohur ky popull.

Eshte nji gje teper.. teper e rralle fenomeni "SALI VESELI".
AI  vrases  mbasi ka vrare me paramendim nji bashkatdhetar, nji hero, nji luftetar te lirise te respektuar ne popull , nji baba te nji femije te vogel  merr pjese ne ceremoni te varrimit te heroit viktime,  ndeshet me syte e perlotur te nenes se heroit, me syt e perlotur te motres, gruas, vellezerve e femijes se heroit dhe  eshte  aq aktor sa mban dhe fjalim mbi  varrin e  viktimes.

Kjo qe ka bere SALI VESELI eshte kulmi i  poshtersise qe mund te arrije nji frymor, nji dykembesh i quajtur njeri.

Si mund te arrije deri ketu  paftyresia e nji njeriu??

Ka shpjegime.

Mendimi im eshte se SALI  VESELI  nuk e ka per her te pare qe vret njerez. 
Ai patjeter eshte i mesuar te vrase..
Ai patjeter  para Komandant Drinit do te kete vrare dhe te tjere.
Populli patjeter qe nji dite do ti tregoje vrasjet e SALI VESELIT dhe bandes se tije vrasese.

PRONARI  i Diskotekes se Skenderait  Habit Haziraj dhe njekohesisht  vrasesi direkt i DRINIT eshte shembulli kuptimplot se kush jane Biznesmenet e pasluftes ne KOSOVE, se si jane te lidhura  Bizneset me Krimet ne klanet e stalinisteve te Kosoves  qe militojne ne Partine e Ashim Thaqit e qe fshihen ne Tmk-ne e Agim Cekut.

KRIMINELET e LPRK-se kane marre arratine keto dite e kane ikur nga KOSOVA. 
I kane lene ne dore te veglave te tyre aty MOTELET, Bordellot , Pumpat e Benzinit, Discotekat e Bisnezet e tjera e po fshihen ne shtete te ndryshme  te Europes e Amerikes duke perhapur dhe nji genjeshter te ndyre  se gjoja..
""ARREstimet e "heronjve" te TMK-se behen me prapavije politike per te dobesuar forcen e fuqishme "luftarake"  te TMK  si mbrojtese e KOSOVES""..etj etj slogane te cilat nuk i beson me askush.

Te vrasesh komandant Drinin e te tjere nuk ke forcuar KOSOVEN por e ke sabotuar sakrificen e popullit te Kosoves per Liri e Pamvaresi.


Cdo qytet e fshat ne KOSOVE duhet ti tregoje vendin ketyre perbindshave te maskuar me zhelet e TMK-se, ketyre gangstereve te vet -shpallur Gjenerale nga kryehajni e krye banditi Ashim THAQI.

----------


## kosovar

Kush ishte Komandant Drini? 


Nga Burim H. Murati

Prishtinë, 05 tetor 2001 (Kosova e lirë) - Ekrem Rexha-Komandant Drini është luftëtari dhe komandanti i UÇK-së, ai që i shpëtoi burgut dhe plumbit të serbit para dhe gjatë luftës, por që nuk i shpëtoi dot plumbit të krimit të pasluftës. Vrasjen e tij të dytë, janë duke e bërë klane të caktuara, në shtypin e verdhë duke bezdisur familjen e tij dhe bashkëluftëtarët dhe miqtë e Drinit! 


Ekrem Rexha-Komandant Drini, ishte një ushtarak profesionist, një poliglot dhe një intelektual me njohuri poliedrike. Ai ka lindur në vitin 1961 në fshatin Lubizhdë të Prizrenit. Pas mbarimit të shkollimit fillor në Prizren, është regjistruar në Gjimnazin ushtarak në Beograd. Kurse Akademinë ushtarake-në gjininë e këmbësorisë e ka kryer në Sarajevë. Për aftësitë e larta profesionale të treguara gjatë gjithë studimeve, atje ndalet ligjërues për kadetët e rinj. Drini, kërkimet në botën e shkencës nuk i ka ndalur me kaq. Ai në vitin 1988 pati regjistruar studimet postdiplomike në lëminë e shkencave politike (marrëdhëniet ndërkombëtare). Ky ushtarak, përveç njohurive të gjëra teorike e praktike të artit luftarak, kishte arritur të mësojë edhe shtatë gjuhë të huaja. Ka njohur gjuhën anglishte, frengjishte, italishte, gjermane etj. Duke mos dëshiruar që ti shërbejë interesave të një armate të huaj, pas fillimit të shthurjes së Jugosllavisë, ai kthehet në vendlindje, në mars të vitit 1993. Pas demobilizimit nga APJ-ja ai punësohet në NP Standard në Prizren. 

E. Rexha-Drini, duke ndjerë thirrjen e atdheut dhe duke parë zhvillimet e fillimvitit 1998, në shkurt mësynë Sarajevën për të rënë në kontakt me oficerë të tjerë shqiptarë dhe për ta kordinuar organizimin e luftës çlirimtare. Pas arrestimit të tij në Zvornik, me preteks të armëmbajtjes pa leje, ai dënohet nga Gjykata e Uzhicës me dy vjet burg, por me të drejtë mbrojtjeje në liri. Kështu, Drini duke e dashur atdheun më shumë se jetën, kthehet në Prizren dhe vëhet në shërbim të çlirimit të atdheut. Ai nuk ka pritur urdhëra qeverishë për tu vënë në shërbim të luftës çlirimtare! Ndoshta, është kjo njëra nga simptomet që më së tepërmi i ka penguar qarqe të njohura, që luftën e UÇK-së e dëshiruan të quhet dorë e zgjatur e Serbisë dhe luftë e disa grupeve, barinjsh e të pashkollësh! 

Fillimisht, pasi bie në kontakt me Njësitin e Kabashit, kyçet në radhët e UÇK-së në fillimmajin e vitit 1998. Ishin ngjarjet e Likoshanit e Epopeja e Jasharajve, që Drinin e sinjalizoi për domosdonë e angazhimit dhe kontributit të tij. Ai më shumë e donte lirinë e Kosovës, se mrizet e perëndimit, këtë e dëshmoi me punën e tij të madhe, deri në vdekje. Në qershor, emërohet Komandant në Shtabin e Vërrinit dhe arrinë të tubojë rreth vetit shumë atdhetarë. Ai ishte përherë i respektuar dhe i dashur për bashkëluftëtarët e tij. Duke parë nevojën e madhe të furnizimit të formacioneve të UÇK-së me armatim, ai me një kontigjent luftëtarësh shkon në Shqipëri, më 7 shtator 1998. Edhe atje nuk qëndron duarkryq. Atje angazhohet në stërvitjen e luftëtarëve të rinj, të cilët këtu kishin ardhë për tu armatos, e për të kapërcyer Bjeshkët e Nemuna e për tju bashkangjitur luftës çlirimtare. 


Pas kthimit të tij nga Shqipëria, më 14 dhjetor 1998, Ekrem Rexha nga SHP i UÇK-së emërohet Komandant i Zonës Operative të Pashtrikut. Gjatë qëndrimit të tij në fshatrat e komunës së Therandës dhe drejtimit të luftës nga ana e tij, atje ai kishte krijuar raporte të shëndosha në mes popullates dhe luftëtarëve të UÇK-së, dhe kështu ai kishte admirimin e gjithë banorëve dhe luftëtarëve të kësaj ane, që edhe sot atje kujtohet me pijetet. Drini ia rriti admirimin edhe UÇK-së me sjelljet e veta. 

Duke parë nevojën e përgatitjes së stafit komandues, për të gjitha zonat e luftës dhe duke parë përgatitjen e shkëlqyeshme në lëminë e artit ushtarak, komandant Drini, me urdhërin e SHP të UÇK-së, emërohet Drejtor i Shkollës Ushtarake dhe Doktrinës së UÇK-së. Në këtë dëtyrë të lartë pranë SHP të UÇK-së ka qëndruar deri në përfundimin e luftës, kur ai duket se nuk ishte i kënaqur me kushtet e marrëveshjes për transformimin e UÇK-së dhe kishte vendosur që ti kthehet jetës civile. 


Pas hyrjës së forcave të NATO-s dhe vendosjes së misionit të UNMIKut në Kosovë, Ekremi është emëruar drejtor në Departamentin për Mbrojtje të Ambientit dhe për Siguri Civile, ku punoi deri në vdekjen e tij. Por, kontributi i Drinit dhënë luftës çlirimtare dhe autoriteti i tij në këto anë shiqohej vëngër dhe ishte pengesë për mekanizmat e zinj, të strukturave të fshehta të LDK-së dhe FARK-ut. 


Komandant Drini ishte martuar në flakët e luftës me zonjën Hajrie Millaku-Rexha, me të cilën ka lënë dy trashëgimtarë, Drinin dhe Ekremin. Vrasja e Ekrem Rexhës-komandant Drinit, ka ndodhur, më 8 maj 2000, në orët e para të mëngjesit. Sipas deklaratave të pjesëtarëve të familjes dhe të policisë së UNMIK-ut, mbi trupin e tij, në afërsi të shtëpisë së tijë është kryer atentat duke zbrazur 17 plumba (tre në kokë dhe 14 në trupin e tij). Kjo vrasje ka zgjuar indinjatë dhe gjykim të ashpër në gjithë Kosovën, por në veçanti te bashkëluftëtarët e tij. Ishte kjo një vrasje, që dyshohet të jetë kryer për motive politike. Edhe nëse gjyqi vërteton se është kryer për motive të tjera, kjo nga qarqe të ndryshme politike, dhe nga një pjesë e shtypit është shfrytëzuar në mënyrë përfide, në përpjekje për të devalvuar vlerat e luftës, shokët e drinit, dhe sidomos institucionin e TMK-së. Por, sidoqoftë komandant Drini do të mbetet si njëra ndër figurat më të rëndësishme të luftës çlirimtare të UÇK-së, edhe pse, ka plot tendenca të ndarjës së dëshmorëve. Ai i takon Panteonit të bijve më të respektuar të kombit. /Marrë nga e përditshmja Epoka e Re/

----------


## kosovar

Kujt i duhen titujt sensacionalë të gazetës "Bota sot"

Prishtinë, 24 janar 2000 (Kosovapress) Para disa ditësh gazeta "Bota sot", e njohur për shkrime tendencioze dhe mungesë të etikës gazetare,botoi intervistën me Ekrem Rexhën ("Drini"), me titull "sensacional", "Prizrenin e kemi çliruar pa urdhër të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm". Pse kjo gazetë "harroi" ta pyes këtë trim dai nën urdhëra të kujt ishte? Qëllimi është i qartë. "Drini" po përpiqet të tregohet si "komandant" i Zonës së Pashtrikut", i cili ka "çliruar" Prizrenin dhe është demobilizuar për "hatër" të faktorit ndërkombëtar. Ekrem Rexha është i "shqetësuar" edhe për shndërrimin e UÇK-së në TMK. Në fund të intervistës ai thotë se "po më akuzojnë shumë për bashkëpunim me bashkësinë ndërkombëtare". Kjo nuk është fare e vërtetë. "Drini" e di mirë si bashkëpunëtor i kujt akuzohet. Kjo, një ditë,do t'i bëhet e njohur edhe opinionit. Në këtë intervistë ai e lavdëroi shumë veten, por e vërteta është se pushka e tij nuk ka krisë asnjëherë kundër armikut. Dihet "heroizmi" i tij gjatë rrethimit të Vrrinit, kur iku në Shqipëri dhe i la të rrethuar bashkëluftëtarët. "Drini" i ka pri edhe një grupi luftëtarësh për të hyrë në Kosovë, 36 prej të cilëve mbetën të vrarë! Ai, që nga 22 marsi i vitit 1999, nuk ka qenë kuadër komandues. Komandant i Zonës së Pashtrikut në atë kohë ishte Tahir Sinani. Prandaj, ai s'kishte si të merrte urdhëra nga Shtabi i Përgjithshëm e le më ta çlironte Prizrenin. Prej 23.03.1999 -14.06.1999, Ekrem Rexha nuk ka marrë pjesë askund në luftime, vetëm është sorollatur nga një njësit në tjetrin, duke ikur nga zjarri i luftës. Nuk është e vërtetë se "Drini" u "demobilizua" me dëshirë. Por, Shtabi i Përgjithshëm i UÇK-së e shkarkoi atë nga të gjitha detyrat ushtarake. Arsyeja e shkarkimit të tij do të mësohet më vonë nga opinioni. Ka çka të thuhet për këtë "trim", por kësaj radhe po e lëmë me kaq. E sugjerojmë të mos flasë në emër të UÇK-së dhe të TMK-së, sepse ato i kishin dhe i kanë përfaqësuesit e tyre. Ndërsa "Bota sot" nuk na habit, sepse ajo edhe Ahmet Krasniqin një ditë e bëri "komandant" të UÇK-së. Zoti qoftë me të! Amen! 
Sot në Prizren është vrarë ish-komandanti i UÇK-së Ekrem Rexha - "Drini"

----------


## kosovar

Kushdo qe te lexoje dy artikujt e fundit do te kuptoje se sa kontradiktore jane lajmet per vrasjen e "Drinit" dhe kush ishte Komandat "Drini". Derisa per dikend ai ishte nje patriot dhe deshmor, per te tjeret eshte tradhetar. Shikoni se si e trajton vrasjen e Komandant "Drinit" Kosovapressi e si Kosova e lire

----------


## lum lumi

Kur mungon etika e Moderatorëve në Forumin shqiptar

Ndër rastet që mund të vecohën është mënyra jo etike e vërjes së titullit të temave për diskutim. Shembull tipik është edhe formulimi i titullit të kësaj teme "Vrasësit e Ekrem Rexhës, i njohur si Komandant Drini, se shpejti para gjyqit" në vend se të formulohej korrekt: TË AKUZUARIT PÊR VRASJEN E EKREM REXHÊS, I NJOHUR SI KOMANDANT DRINI, SE SHPEJTI PARA GJYQIT.

Në esencë fjalët "vrasës" dhe " i akuzuar" për ata që kanë lidhje pakëz me ligjin dhe etikën gazetareske ka dallim të madh. Dhe derisa, të akuzuarit e mohojnë veprën, t'i quash vrasës është amorale dhe tregon injoranancë juridike.

Pastaj, kur shohim se ndër formuluasit e Temave të tilla janë vet MODERATORÊT, e hierarkia e STAFIT drejtuas heshtë dhe lejon tituj të tillë, është edhe më shqetësuese.

----------


## Arb

> OVL UÇK: Rugova vazhdon të jetë përçarësi më i madh i të gjithave kohërave


Heroi yne, Komandant Drini e njihte Rugoven si President te vendit, e jo shtabet e shpifura, e as cetat cetnike-partizane qe here vepronin nga ndonje shpelle ne Drenica, here nga Gracanica, here nga Rogneri, e here nga Zurich-u.

----------


## Pride

rugova ja keqperdor emrin  e po i dhimbset Kosov presit kjo .
ani kujt Kosov presit, qe projektoi vrasjen e Drinit dhe e realizoi me ndihmen e gjeneraleve te Agim Cekut.

Lavdi Drinit e faqja e zeze atyre qe u shiten tek banda e krimineleve..

----------


## Llapi

Kur përzgjedhen heronjtë!-Nga Antoneta Marku





Pa dyshim se të gjithë ne shqiptarët e mbi Drinit kemi një pikë të dobët për heronjtë e kombit tonë që dhanë jetën në luftën e fundit për të dëbuar hegjemoninë serbe nga Kosova. Pa dyshim se të gjithë ndihemi krenar për veprat e tyre atdhedashëse dhe çmojmë patriotizmin e tyre dhe sakrificën më sublime që bënë për këtë tokë dhe pa dyshim se ne të gjithë do të përuleshim para një luftëtari/je të lirisë për ti bërë respekt për kontributin e dhënë, por marrëzisht nuk ndodh kështu. 

Te ne në Kosovë në mesin e shumë paradokseve tjera ndodh edhe një shumë i veçantë që është aq i turpshëm sa fjalët nuk e përshkruajnë dot, përzgjedhen heronjtë për motive politike.

Kështu pra, në qendër të Deçanit, qëndron statuja e Sali Çekut, Kuvendi Komunal i Gjakovës përgatit emision për Mark Malotën, ndërsa në afërsi të Gjilanit mbahen tre ditë përkujtimi për Agim Ramadanin, tre figura të mëdha të kombit që u flijuan për atdhe. Për fat të keq këtu godet paradoksi, gozhda ngec këtu, sepse presidenti nuk qan kokën për heronjtë tanë të tjerë të shumtë dhe i mbetet TMK-së apo shoqatave të veteranëve të luftës që të përkujdesen për institucionalizimin e heronjve tjerë shumë prej të cilëve mjerisht janë në gjendje të këputur financiare, ndërsa ata që kanë rënë për atdheun, i kanë familjet e tyre si mos më keq. 

Është fare e qartë siç është dita me diell se LDK dhe kryetari Rugova janë bindur tashmë se pacifizmi i tyre i cekët që mbante erë torture e plumbash serb, kishte qenë një politikë e gabuar, kokëtrashë dhe meskine, prandaj edhe mundohen që me dy-tre veta që paskan qenë anëtarë të LDK-së në fillim të luftës të fshihen përpara turpit të tyre mëkatar. 

Po sikur Saliu, Marku e Agimi të ishin gjallë sot, a do të kishin ngelur anëtarë të LDK-së? Këtë nuk e di, por e di se ata nuk do të ishin pajtuar fare me ndarjen e paskrupullt të heronjve që tash e gjashtë vjet pas përfundimit të luftës nuk ka fund! 

Një gjë nuk mund ta gëlltis edhe pse mundohem vazhdueshëm që ta kuptoj: pse kryetarit që është autoriteti më i lartë shtetëror nuk pranon heronjtë e lirisë që po ky kryetar shpesh po merr në thua dhe po e përbaltë, fundja ai respektonte heronjtë e Serbisë dhe RSFJ-së, pse i duhet ti ndajë këta që janë të gjakut, brumit dhe idealit shqiptar?

Ndoshta, sepse ata ishin njerëzit që me veprën e tyre ia bënë të mundur atij që nga kryetar në letër të bëhet kryetar në vepër!/7 maj 2005

----------


## Pride

Edhe i vdekur  ne bronx po i pengon enveristet e PDk sikurse kte antoneten, Sali Ceku.
Ne Hage, ku nuk kishte mundesi te mashtronte e kercenonte e te vriste LDK-ne, Lima detyrohet te deklaroje se Luftaret e UCk-s ishin LDK.
Kurse antoneta ketu e harroj ctha Lima e vazhdon ne linjen enveriste per te zhdukur te gjallet e te vdekurit e LDk-se.

Te nderosh luftaret e rene ka shum menyra.
Mund ti besh bust, mund ti vesh lule tek varri, mund ti besh poezi e kenge , mund te besh perkujtimore e filma e dokumentare , mundet ti vesh nje pllake mermeri tek shtepija ku ka jetuar etjetj.
Luftari i rene nuk thot gje sepse ai ska goje.
Por nji gje dihet qe dhe ashtu i pagoje Luftari i rene per Liri e Atdhe nuk do te deshironte kurre qe pas lufte dikush tja vrasi shoket.
Pra te nderosh luftarin e Rene kryesorja eshte tja respektosh Popullin, shoket,atdheun   dhe Lirine per te cilin ai ra deshmor.

Pikerisht ketu dallohen  njerzit.

Kemi nje LDk qe nuk di mire ti nderoje luftaret me modelet enveriste por te pakten ja do popullin e shoket atyre deshmoreve.
Pra nuk ja vret shoket Deshmoreve.

Kemi dhe nji PDK te EPOK e Kosov preshit qe di bukur ti nderoj luftaret.
Ajo ja ze priten shokve te luftareve te rene dhe i vret ne pabesi.
E ben kete se ka hallin mos me i lan vetem deshmoret ne varre e u a con dhe shoket prane?

Nuk e di duhen pyetur Thaqi e Jakupi Mavro e bandat e tyre.
Kushedi ndoshta ata kan nje filozofi qe ne nuk e kuptojme.
Ndoshta te nderosh deshmoret duhet me ja sha popullin e tyre e me i than "Kuder" sikurse ben Qosja.
Ndoshta ndonji filozofi e re thote se kur dikush don te zbuloje vrasesin e nji luftari konsiderohet krim e duhet eleminuar fizikisht.

Epoka e re ka filluar nje Epok te re.
Kete e ka then Brari me Kohe.

Pra ka mbaruar epoka kur para vrasjeve te luftareve PDK-ja pergatiste nje mal me shpifje e pastaj organizonte grupin e Ningjave qe ekzekutonte vendimin e marre ne Shtab te PDK-s. 
Tash ka nji vjet e ca ka filluar epoka e loteve te krokodilit.
Ka filluar te vajtohet per Xhemen e Drinin dhe te hiqet dore nga mburrja se ne PDk e Tosit e Enverit i vrasim "shpijunat" perkundrazi ne nuk vrasim por po i vret LDK.
Mirpo askush ne Kosove nuk i blen keto lloj "samunash" te PDK-se.

Cdo shqiptar i di cka thene Epoka e Kosov preshi para vrasjes e mbas vrasjes se Drinit e Xhemes  dhe askush nuk beson ato cka thot sot epoka e Kosov preshi.

stili i ri i PDk per te rrotulluar traken nuk mund te mashtroje asnje atdhetar.
Te gjithe jan te bindur se jan te njejtet shtabe qe shpifen e vrane, qe hodhen tritol me teledirigjim e qe qajne kinse sot per te vraret.

Stili i ri i ketij shtabi te tmerrshem qe mbasi organizoj Marset e frikshme qe i sherbyen maksimalisht Serbise ka nisur tash te ndryshoj  por kot e kan.

Na ka skjaruar mire Rasim Shala se eshte Sali Veseli, Lima e Jakupi etj qe e vrane Drinin dhe kte nuk e lot asnji demagogji.

Rasimi na hapi syte se, ne TMK te Agim Cekut nuk mbrohet Kosova por organizohen aksionet per vrasje.

Lufta kunder Rugoves qe ka tash 15 vjet qe ka nisur nga Enveristet e qe keto dite ka marre permasat e nje stuhie qe po ndjell tragjedi  nuk do te ket Sukses.
Edhe se e vetmuar dhe e tradhetuar LDK do te gjej forca e do te bej sakrifica per te triumfuar kunder koleres enveriste nanoiste te Thaqit me shoke.
Me Vota populli i Kosoves ja ka shprehur LDK-se  besimin se e do ate dhe se asaj ja ka dhene mandatin ta udheheqe.

Populli i Kosoves nuk e do 97 e Shqiperise.

Duke qene Popull qe ja di domethenjen Pamvaresise ai nuk mund te pajtohet me zellin e Qosistave e Enveristave te Kosoves qe u vune ne nje rresht me Zan Caushet e Nanove ne Vlore e Sarande.
Populli i Kosoves nuk i do perseritjet e 97 -tes se Vlores ne Kosove prandaj dhe deshtuan Marset qe organizoi Jakupi me Thaqin.
Populli i Kosoves nuk i do ata qe bejne Komunikata nga Rogneri, nuk i do ata qe nuk ngrejn doren ne Rambuje edhe kur mire e dine se mijra grave e fmive u ka mbaruar pika e fundit e miellit e ujit atje ne malet e luftareve te cfilitur nuk u ka mbet ma asnji pik gjlk  e ne pritje te nderhyrjes se Natos shiquan qarte se nje kopil i Nanos nje far Hashim gjarpri tallet me ta e u jep shancin e fundit Serbise ta kryejne deri ne fund genocidin total. 
Ka kuptim Vota e Popullit te Kosoves.
Ata nuk votuan spiunet e Nanos qe e "bejne luften" jo per popull por per te mbushur xhepet e Nanos e Abdive te Rognerit.

Edhe qe nuk i kan ditur bisedat qe i zbuloi Nikolla i Lesit Populli kish nuhatur se ka nje Hile te madhe.

Dhe Ai votoi LDK.

Kunder kesaj Vote jan mobilizuar perbindeshat e PDk e duan qe LDK e Popullit ta vrasin perseri me kallashet e tyre e tash dhe me KFOR e UNMIK.

Vetem poshtersi mund te pritet nga partia qe vrau Drinin e Sabeten e me bindje e them dhe Enver Haradinin.

Vetem poshtersi mund te pritet nga partia qe fishkelleu Ramushin.

Moderatori Steroll me ka paralajmeruar se do me perjashtoj nga Forumi.
Po vijne votimet ne Shqiperi.
Nanoistet dhe Enveriste e Rucit e Qoses nuk duan asnje ze te bej ciu ciu kunder tyre.
Dhe sterolla si nje hije Enveriste qe ka mundur te infiltroje ketu ne forum do ta beje detyren.
Por ne qe duam te verteten do luftojm sa te mundim.
Besoj o steroll ke marre mirnjohje nga freshistet e Nanos per goditjet qe i ben ketu ne Forum.

----------


## deqanas

qashtu lum llapi behu krah i atyre qelbesirave qe komandant drinin e quajne tradhetar - me kete ti edhe njehere po forcon dyshimin per ate se ne cilen ane te frontit ke luftuar!!

ju ore mjerana qysh se paku spo mund ti koordinoni vjelljet tuaja ndaj njerezve institucional?!?
ne njeren ane e quani komandant drinin tradhetar, ndersa ne anen tjeter akuzoni dr. rugoven qysh po perdor figuren e madhe te komandant drinin per perqarje...

ketu diqka spo shkon, apo jo?? 

sa konfuz jeni bere ju "te denuarit nga vota e popullit"

----------


## Brari

Vrasja e Drinit eshte me e ndricuara per opinionin.
Dime se si ka filluar krejt projektimi i vrasjes me te gjitha etapat deri ne atentatin  makaber.
Drini guxoi te thote te vertetat.
Ne ato te verteta mesuam se cfar "lufte" kishin bere Enveristet ne UCK.
Ata arrestonin, pergjonin, spiunonin dhe vrisnin mbas shpine uftetaret te cilet nuk kishin simpati per enverizmin e nuk merrnin fryme me urdherat e Nano Klosit.
Ata krijuan polici sekrete brenda ne UCk e cila nuk merrej me zbulimin e planeve te policise e ushtrise serbe por me dyshimet se x apo y luftar nuk eshte i krahut te tyre LPK-ist envero -Klos nanoist..
Pikerisht ketyre metodave ju kundervu luftari e Komandanti Ekrem Rexha ( Drini) dhe kjo i terboi shikasit e Halit Klos jakupit.
Mbasi mbaroj masakra Serbe me nderhyrjen e Natos Drini u integrua ne organizmat vet qeverisese te Kosoves dhe me punen e tije si atdhetar e intelektual  u angazhua ne projekte te ndryshme me nderkombetaret ne rindertimin e zhvillimin e Prizrenit.
Ne gazeta Drini  edhe shkroi per Luften por ato cka Drini tha binin ndesh me Mafien Enveriste qe i hypi ne zverk Kosoves se Cliruar nga Nato.
Dhe Mafia menjihere reagoi.
Gjenerali enverist Sali Veseli nje bandit qe nen masken e eprorit te TMK merrej me  spiunime e organizime vrasjesh kunder atdhetareve me orientim demokratik  piketoi Drinin si viktimen e tije te ardhshme.
Parate i kishin gati, ningjat i kishin gati dhe TMK-n si streh te sigurte per kriminelet e kishin ne dispozicion prej gjeneralit hafije e spiun te Halit Thaqit, Agim qekut.
Dhe ndodhi atentati.
Drini u masakrua me dhjetra plumba ne der te shtepise ne sy te nenes, gruas e femijes se tij 4-5 vjecar dhe ne varrim vet Sali Veseli ja kendoj referatin dhe pastaj me shefat e tij Jakupin me shoke e festuan  varrosjen e Luftarit te mirnjohur me orgji ne restorant Bordellon e njohur POJATA.

fjalet e banditit Sali Veseli thene Rasim Shales jane te paharrueshme per sadizmin e cinizmin e rrezikshmerine e kesaj Mafieje te terbuar.
a e sheh qykyt gjoks o rasim.. i thot Veseli  ... ky te vret e ta knon referatin ne varrim..
Cdo shqiptar qe ka zemer e qe ka patriotizem  nuk mund te mos revoltohet me kte monster me shum shoke ne Kosove e jashte saje.

Shum prizrenas e harruan, e braktisen Drinin dhe ju bashkuan koleres se Sali Veselave ..
Ata votuan e veprojne sot ne ORA-n e Vetonit i cili fle e puthet e bashkpunon me partine e kanibaleve sali Vesel Mavro Thaqave..

Frika i ka cburreruar ata e i ka cvleresuar deri ne neveri..
Sa turp..

----------


## Llapi

SALI VESELI: JAM I SIGURT NË FITOREN TIME



Ka vazhduar rigjykimi për rastin Drini



            Që pesë vite po përballem me një proces që lidhje nuk kam me të, po diskriminohem, po fyhem..., është ankuar gjeneral Sali Veseli në procesin e rigjykimit të tij për rastin Drini



Shkruajn : Burim Etemaj e Bajram Lani



            Prishtinë, 7 nëntor 2005 - Gjeneralmajor Sali Veseli, përderisa merrej në pyetje nga trupi gjykues të hënën në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Prizren, ka përsëritur disa herë se nuk ka lidhje me vrasjen e komandant Ekrem Rexhës Drini. 

            Në këtë rast gishti është drejtuar gabimisht. Mua më dhimbet prokurori i cili është shumë më i mirë sesa i pari, por të cilin e kanë detyruar që ta kryejë këtë punë dhe e kanë keqinformuar ndaj meje, por fitorja ime është e pashmangshme. Jam i sigurt në fitoren time. Është faktori kohë që do ta dëshmojë këtë, është shprehur gjeneralmajor Sali Veseli. Fillimisht Veseli është marrë në pyetje nga anëtari i trupit gjykues Leonardo Asira, i cili e ka pyetur për miqësinë e tij me Drinin, të cilës pyetje Veseli i është përgjigjur duke thënë se miqësia me Drinin ka qenë deri në atë shkallë sa që asnjëherë nuk kanë shkuar në familjen e njëri-tjetrit. Veseli ka thënë se nuk ka mundur ta këtë edhe aq shok të ngushtë Drinin për shkak se, siç u shpreh ai, Drini kishte tjetër drejtim. Kjo ishte arsyeja pse nuk jam shoqëruar me të. Drini nuk ka qenë shok i veçantë i imi, por lufta çlirimtare na kishte bashkuar, ka theksuar Veseli. Pyetja tjetër e Asiras ishte në lidhje me informimin që Veseli i kishte bërë Komandantit të Përgjithshëm të TMK-së, gjenerallejtënant Agim Çekut. A do të thotë se ti e ke marrë vesh më herët për vrasjen e Drinit?, ka pyetur Asira, kurse përgjigjja e Veselit ishte se me marrjen e çdo informate oficeri me hierarki më të ultë lajmëron atë më të lartë. Drini ishte bashkëluftëtar i të gjithëve dhe gëzonte një respekt të veçantë, andaj kur ndodhin tragjedi të tilla, si vrasja e tij, duhet ndërmarrë masa që të mos eskalojë gjendja. Dhe unë i kam marrë të gjitha masat që më obligonin, ka thënë Veseli. Gjyqtari Asira, në vazhdim duke u referuar në dëshminë e Veselit të dhënë më 3 qershor 2002, e ka pyetur se pse gjatë kësaj dëshmie nuk e ka përmendur veten, se ka folur në akademinë përkujtimore në shtëpinë e kulturës Xhemajli Berisha në Prizren, por vetëm gjeneral Çekun. 

            Veseli e ka sqaruar këtu trupin gjykues, se në akademinë përkujtimore ka folur ai, ndërsa në varrimin e Drinit, vetëm Çeku. Pyetje tjetër e gjyqtarit Asira për Veselin ishte nëse ai e dinte edhe më parë se ku ndodhet restorant Pojata. Po, e kam ditur rreth viteve të 80-ta, ka thënë Veseli. Gjyqtari Asira e ka pyetur Veselin edhe në lidhje me Hazir Isufin, të cilës pyetje ai iu përgjigj se gjatë seancave të gjykimit të parë herë është përdorur emri Hazir e herë Abit. I kam thënë trupit gjykues se mos jeni gabim që herë përmendet emri Hazir e herë Abit..., ka theksuar Veseli. A mbani mend që keni thënë se nuk keni pasur kohë për ti ndihmuar Kadri Shabanit për ta marrë lokalin (kafen) e tij?, ka pyetur Asira, kurse Veseli është përgjigjur pozitivisht, duke sqaruar se nuk ka mundur ta ndihmojë Shabanin për arsye se në atë kohë nuk funksiononin si duhet as politika, as gjyqësia e as kadastra, ndërsa më vonë shkova në Mitrovicë. Pas gjyqtarit Asira, edhe gjyqtari tjetër Nurul Islam Khan, ka parashtruar disa pyetje për gjeneralmajor Sali Veselin. Nga kush e more vesh për vrasjen e Drinit?, ka pyetur Khan, ndërsa përgjigjja e Veselit ishte nga një shok. Khan pastaj është ndalur në një nga përgjigjet që ka dhënë më herët Veseli, i cili i pyetur nga hetuesia se pse nuk ka shkuar menjëherë pas rastit në spital për tu interesuar për Drinin, kishte deklaruar se nuk është specialist. Veseli e ka mbrojtur këtë qëndrim edhe të hënën, duke shtuar se e vërteta është se pas 5 viteve po provokohet nga prokurori. 

            Kur bëhet fjalë për rastin Drini, kur duan të më veshin diçka, unë jam i plotfuqishëm. Kur ka dëshirë të më ofendojë prokurori, më qesin në fund të pusit. Që pesë vite po përballem me një proces që lidhje nuk kam me të, po diskriminohem, po fyhem..., është ankuar Veseli. Pyetja tjetër e gjyqtarit Khan drejtuar Veselit ishte se kur ka shkuar në shtëpinë e Drinit, pas vrasjes. Nuk më kujtohet saktësisht, por atë ditë nuk kam shkuar, është përgjigjur Veseli. Pse nuk ke shkuar menjëherë?, ka pyetur Khan, kurse Veseli është përgjigjur: Sepse policia dhe KFOR-i kryenin detyrat e veta. Nuk kam dashur që ti pengoj ata. Po ashtu as nënën, as babën e as ndonjë anëtar të familjes së Drinit nuk i kam njohur. Rajoni i Prizrenit ishte i panjohur për mua. Veseli po ashtu ka thënë se nuk ka pasur asnjë mundësi për të bërë në lidhje me zbardhjen e vrasjes së Drinit. Edhe fëmijën tim po ta gjente diçka e keqe, nuk kam pasur çka të bëj. Tjetër është dëshira e tjetër është mundësia. Një gjeneral shpeshherë shkel dëshirat e veta dhe nuk është emocional, por realist, e realizmi në Kosovë shpeshherë është i hidhur, ka theksuar Veseli. 



Veseli merret në pyetje nga kryetarja e trupit gjykues Lolica C. Dumlao



            Gjeneralmajor Sali Veseli është marrë në pyetje edhe nga kryetarja e trupit gjykues Lolica C. Dumlao, e cila fillimisht ka folur fjalë miradije për personalitetin e Veselit, por në anën tjetër ka shprehur habinë se pse ai nuk është interesuar sa duhet për hetimet në lidhje me vrasjen e Drinit. Por, Veseli pohoi se ka kontaktuar me të gjithë krerët e organeve më të larta ndërkombëtare në Kosovë. Ekziston një letër që e kam shkruar unë dhe ua kam dërguar të gjitha instancave më të larta ndërkombëtare në Kosovë, se çka duhet bërë në lidhje me rastin Drini. Atë duhet lexuar edhe ju, pastaj shtroni pyetje, ka thënë Veseli. Vrasjen e Drinit, ka shtuar Veseli, e ka kryer një dorë kriminale, dhe sipas tij, UNMIK-u i ka bllokuar hetimet për zbardhjen e këtij rasti. Historia do ta zbulojë, por unë nuk kam lidhje me këtë rast. Unë jam shumë i interesuar që të zbardhet ky rast, por nuk po më jepet rasti, ka thënë Veseli. Në pyetjen tjetër të Dumlao se pasi që ka qenë i treti me hierarki në TMK dhe i pari në Prizren, pse nuk e ka pyetur dikë dhe pse nuk është interesuar më shumë për vrasjen e Drinit, Veseli ka thënë se është interesuar dhe se ka pyetur njerëz, por ka shtuar se nuk ka pasur fuqi të bëjë diçka më shumë pasi që, siç u shpreh, nga politika, por edhe nga shërbimet e huaja ka qenë në burg. Unë i kam pasur dy oficerë për ndërlidhje, njëri me autoritet ndërkombëtar në Kosovë dhe tjetri për çështje civile, (Fetah, mbiemri si kujtohet për momentin dhe Esat Krasniqi). Jam i sigurt që sot ti pyetni ata do tju tregojnë për interesimin tim për vrasjen e Drinit. E drejta është në anën time, është shprehur Veseli. 



Avokatja Sadije Mjekiqi jep vërejtje në pyetjet e trupit gjykues drejtuar Veselit



            Avokatja e gjeneralmajor Sali Veselit, Sadije Mjekiqi, ka kritikuar trupin gjykues në lidhje me pyetjet që ia kanë parashtruar klientit të saj. Ajo tha se Veseli është pyetur sikur të ishte ndonjë organ hetues. Pyetjet që ia drejtuat klientit tim do ti kuptoja sikur Drini të ishte aktiv në TMK. Klienti im ishte i inkuadruar në TMK e Drini punonte në komunë, ka theksuar Mjekiqi. Trupi gjykues ka përmbyllur dëshminë e Veselit, për tia lënë radhën të akuzuarit të dytë Abit Haziraj. Trupi gjykues ka bërë të ditur se Veseli ka mundësi që në seancat e ardhshme të marrë pjesë dhe ti parashtrojë pyetje dëshmitarëve. 

            Ndërkohë, avokati i të akuzuarit Abit Haziraj, Hasim Loshi, nuk e ka parë të nevojshme ta marrë në pyetje gjeneral Sali Veselin, duke thënë se Veseli është përgjigjur më herët në pyetjen që atij i ka interesuar. Loshi ka theksuar se Veseli ka thënë se as nuk e ka parë asnjëherë më parë Abit Hazirajn dhe se nuk ka pasur kontakte asnjëherë me të. Me këtë edhe ka përfunduar dëshmia e gjeneral Sali Veselit. Dëshminë e tij e ka vazhduar i akuzuari Abit Haziraj, i cili fillimisht ka dhënë biografinë e tij. Duke iu përgjigjur pyetjeve të kryetares së Trupit Gjykues, Lolica C. Dumlao, Haziraj ka thënë se ka qenë i dënuar një herë me një muaj burg për një rrahje, ndërkohë që ka bërë të ditur se aktualisht nuk ka ndonjë procedim penal. Para se të vazhdohej me dëshminë e Hazirajt, kryetarja e trupit gjykues ka kërkuar që fillimisht ta bëjë një përmbledhje të deklaratës së Sali Veselit, në të cilën ai thotë se është i pafajshëm dhe se i qëndron prapa deklaratës së tij. Dumlao ka thënë se Veseli ka pranuar se Remzi Shala ka punuar tek ai si shofer 4-5 muaj sa ishte në Mitrovicë. Gjithashtu ka pranuar se ka punuar edhe Bashkim Ndrecaj. Megjithatë, sipas saj, Veseli ka pranuar se gjatë gjithë kohës sa ata kanë punuar me të, ai kurrë nuk ka pasur konflikt me ta. Ai ka pranuar se kurrë nuk është ndjerë i kërcënuar nga Drini gjatë gjithë jetës. Ai pretendon se është një procedurë e motivuar politikisht kundër tij. Ai pretendon se njerëz të caktuar po përpiqen që tia vënë fajin për vrasjen e Drinit, në mënyrë që vrasësit e vërtetë të jetojnë të lirë, ka thënë kryetarja e trupit gjykues. Më tej ajo ka komentuar deklaratën e gjen. Veselit, sipas të cilave ai ishte njëri ndër themeluesit e TMK-së. Në deklaratën e tij, Veseli ka dëshmuar për kontributin e tij dhënë në TMK dhe për lidhjet me komandantët e UÇK-së, sikurse edhe me komandant Drinin. Drini ishte komandant i Pashtrikut deri në mars 99, derisa u zëvendësua nga Tahir Sinani. Veseli ka dëshmuar se e ka rrezikuar jetën për Drinin, pasi e hoqën nga komanda, ka thënë ajo. Kryetarja e trupit gjykues, gjithnjë duke u thirrur në deklaratën e Sali Veselit, tha se Veseli ka dëshmuar se Drini ka kaluar kufirin në dhjetor 98 bashkë me një grup ushtarësh, 30 prej të cilëve janë vrarë, ndërkaq Drini është plagosur. Ndërkohë, duke përmbledhur deklaratat e Veselit, kryetarja e trupit gjykues, Dumlao, tha se Veseli ka dëshmuar se kur Drinin e hoqën nga komanda, ai nuk kishte trupa nën komandën e tij, sepse u caktua në një qendër shkollore. Dumlao tha se Veseli si komandant zone në TMK kishte 500 anëtarë, ndërkaq kishte një hierarki që respektohej. Ndërkohë, Dumlao ka thënë se Veseli në dëshminë e tij ka mohuar në çdo mënyrë së ia ka dhënë 15 mijë marka kujtdo në lidhje me vrasjen e komandant Drinit. Veseli ka deklaruar se beson se Drini nuk ka bashkëpunuar as para as gjatë luftës me serbët dhe se nuk ishte simpatizues i tyre, ka thënë ajo. Duke cituar pjesë të deklaratës së Veselit, Dumlao tha se në dëshminë e tij, Veseli ka mohuar një incident të supozuar në zyrën e tij. Veseli e mohon incidentin e supozuar, ku supozohet se Halil Qadraku kishte hyrë në zyrën e tij me një gazetë duke thënë shiko çka ka bërë ai qen, ndërsa Veseli ka thënë ti e di urdhrin dhe duhet ta bësh sa më shpejt. Veseli thotë se Qadraku nuk ka qenë atë ditë në zyrën e tij. Ai e mohon çdo lloj lidhje me vrasjen e Drinit, ka thënë kryetarja e trupit gjykues. 



Haziraj: Për vrasjen e komandant Drinit kam dëgjuar në gazetë



            Më pastaj, ajo i është drejtuar të akuzuarit Abit Haziraj se çfarë ka për të thënë ai në lidhje me vrasjen e Drinit. 

            Për vrasjen e Drinit kam dëgjuar në gazetë. Edhe për emrin e gjeneral Sali Veselit kam dëgjuar pas arrestimit. Kurrë skam menduar se do të arrestohem për një gjë që nuk e kam bërë. Por edhe pse ndodhi, besoj se jam pranë drejtësisë dhe do të më mbroni për faktin se jam i pafajshëm, si njoh këta njerëz dhe nuk mund ti ndihmoj gjykatës, sepse më kidnapuat në shtëpinë time, pa asnjë provë, në mënyrën më të keqe, duke më vënë thes në kokë dhe duke më rrejtur se më keni punësuar, është shprehur Haziraj në fjalën e tij. Gjykatësja ka thënë se hetimet lidhur me arrestimin e tij janë bërë gjatë majit 2003, ndërkaq Haziraj ka thënë se këtë po e dëgjon për herë të parë. Meqenëse i akuzuari Haziraj nuk e kishte procesverbalin e asnjë prej seancave të mbajtura më herët, kryetarja e trupit gjykues ka kërkuar që ti jepen në mënyrë që ti shqyrtojë ato para se të merret në pyetje. Lidhur me këtë Haziraj ka shprehur habinë se si është e mundur që një gjë e tillë nuk është bërë më herët, derisa ky ka kërkuar edhe në ditët pararendëse që ti mundësohet shqyrtimi i procesverbaleve. Ndërkaq avokati i tij, Hasim Loshi, ka thënë se materialet që ai i posedon nuk ia ka dhënë klientit pasi që klienti i tij vazhdimisht ka përsëritur se është arrestuar dhe akuzuar gabimisht. Ma ka përsëritur vazhdimisht se është arrestuar dhe akuzuar gabimisht dhe se nuk është e nevojshme të thellohet më tej në këtë proces. Klienti im nuk ka lidhje me këtë proces. Nuk e njeh as viktimën, as të akuzuarit dhe as dëshmitarët si dhe nuk ka qenë asnjëherë pas luftës në Prizren, ka thënë avokati Loshi. 

            Deklaratat për sigurinë në pafajësinë e Hazirajt, prokurori i ka quajtur si të pabesueshme. Është e qartë se avokati i tij në atë kohë i kishte procesverbalet e mbajtura në mënyrë që të bënte ankesat. Këtu ose kemi një tufë avokatësh neglizhentë, ose ky i akuzuar nuk është i interesuar, ka thënë prokurori duke sugjeruar që i akuzuari ti shqyrtojë procesverbalet fillimisht që të vijë më i përgatitur në gjykatë. Mirëpo Haziraj ka thënë se është i përgatitur edhe tani që të përgjigjet në çfarëdo pyetje. Një sqarim rreth mosposedimit të procesverbaleve nga ana e të akuzuarve e ka dhënë avokatja e Sali Veselit, Sadije Mjekiqi, duke thënë se i akuzuari Haziraj nuk e ka parë të nevojshme të ngarkohet me letra e dokumente dhe që të shpenzojë për kontakte me avokatin, derisa vazhdimisht thotë se nuk ka lidhje me rastin. Njëjtë, sipas saj, ka vepruar edhe klienti i saj, Sali Veseli, i cili nuk ka dashur ti shohë procesverbalet me arsyetimin se qëndron pas tërë asaj që e ka thënë dhe ska nevojë që ti rikujtojë. Nuk është çështje e neglizhencës së avokatëve, por e vetë të akuzuarve të cilët mbajnë për të veten tërë atë çfarë kanë deklaruar, ka thënë Mjekiqi. Me gjithë insistimin e kryetares së trupit gjykues që të ndërpritet seanca në mënyrë që Haziraj ta lexojë procesverbalin e seancave të mëhershme, ky i fundit ka këmbëngulur se është i përgatitur që të përgjigjet që tani. Pas një konsultimi të shkurtër me avokatin e tij, Haziraj i është përgjigjur pyetjeve të shumta të kryetares së trupit gjykues, të cilat kryesisht ishin të përqendruara në të kaluarën e të akuzuarit Haziraj, në punën e tij për 20 vjet, gjatë periudhës ndërmjet viteve 79-96, në Zvicër, kthimin e tij në Kosovë, aktivitetin e tij pas luftës në lokalin e tij (diskotekë) në Skenderaj dhe për të ardhurat e tij. Haziraj ka thënë se në Zvicër ka punuar në ndërtimtari fillimisht, pastaj ka punuar edhe si truproje. Ndërkohë ka thënë se ka pasur fatin të luajë edhe në një film nga i cili ka fituar të ardhura prej 100 mijë markash gjermane. Ndërkaq, menjëherë pas luftës, 2 javë pas, në Skenderaj ka hapur diskotekën Alkatraz, të cilën e kishte pasur edhe para luftës me qira, nga e cila ka fituar deri në 300 marka brenda një nate. Ai po ashtu ka thënë se ka pasur edhe një lokal muzike në Pejë. Trupi gjykues më tej është interesuar të dijë për shtëpinë e Abit Hazirajt në të cilën ai banonte përkohësisht pas luftës, shtëpi kjo e cila ishte e një serbi me emrin Milan, mbiemrin e të cilit i akuzuari Haziraj nuk e ka kujtuar dot. Kryetarja e trupit gjykues e ka pyetur Hazirajn se çfarë të drejte kishte ai që tia shiste shtëpinë Kemajl Lushtakut, derisa ajo nuk ishte e tij?  Nuk ia kam shitur unë shtëpinë, por kemi pasur një marrëveshje. Ai më ka dhënë 10 mijë marka dhe një makinë me të njëjtën vlerë prej 10 mijë markash, ndërkohë që e ka blerë pastaj shtëpinë prej serbit me një shumë shumë më të madhe. Kjo ka qenë një qerasje prej tij për mua, ka thënë Haziraj. Gjykimi ndaj Sali Veselit dhe Abit Hazirajt për rastin e vrasjes së komandant Drinit do të vazhdojë edhe sot (e martë) nga ora 9 e 30 minuta.  
 epoka e re

----------


## Arb

Eshte e pa-kuptimte stergjatja e seancave gjyqesore ndaj ketyre Krimineleve. 

Gjithe kjo bande duhet te mbyllet ne burg te perjetshem. Ata qe shtien mbi Komandant Drinin, dhe organizuan vrasjen kriminale te tij, duhet te perfundojne vetem ne Burg.

----------

